# Sh*t is about to hit the fan: Ex secret service agent warns devastating FISA memo set to expose Obam



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

'SH*T IS ABOUT TO HIT THE FAN': Ex-Secret Service Agent Warns 'Devastating' FISA Memo Set To 'Expose' Obama
*The House Intel panel’s passage of New York Republican Rep. Peter King’s motion to release the FISA abuse memo to fellow House members has rocked Washington, D.C.





*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nothing would be grander than to see this scum bag pos in prison, but just like Clinton they won't ever see prison .  They're all in a bug club and you ain't in it.
The sick part is how their cult followers make up any excuse they can for this skank bastard.
Even if former BODY GUARD is saying crap about this.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 19, 2018)

Bongino knows his stuff. This could get interesting.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 19, 2018)

Some are saying it will be the end of Muller


----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Some are saying it will be the end of Muller



Some are saying that unicorns taste like chicken. 

What 'some say' often doesn't amount to much.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 19, 2018)

Hannity: Bombshell Memo on FISA Surveillance Shows Abuse of Power 'Far Worse Than Watergate'


----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Hannity: Bombshell Memo on FISA Surveillance Shows Abuse of Power 'Far Worse Than Watergate'



Hannity says a lot of shit. Show me the evidence.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 19, 2018)

File this next to the very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very imminent appointment of a Special Counsel to investigate H. Clinton....which of course will lead to those indictments we've been expecting any day now.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

In interviews last week, Bongino described the brewing storm over the Steele Dossier as “the most explosive scandal”:


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 19, 2018)

So when does the shit hit the fan?

Can we get an ETA on this puppy?


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Some are saying it will be the end of Muller



They can't stand the fact their little bitch's image is going to get a huge DING on it.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> So when does the shit hit the fan?
> 
> Can we get an ETA on this puppy?



I'm sure when it happens you will know it.  Soon very soon they're getting all their pieces into place before dumping it all out on the table.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jan 19, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Some are saying it will be the end of Muller
> ...


*Dude, I got the biggest chuckle.....now I can enjoy the weekend, thanks!!*


----------



## Nia88 (Jan 19, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Some are saying it will be the end of Muller



Who's 'some'?


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 19, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ



We don't do ebonics here.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 19, 2018)

It's a memo that says Hillary weighs 326lbs.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 19, 2018)

Yep, this is going to destroy what is left of the Barrypuppet's legacy. President Trump was just biding his time. The deep state has got some ass covering to do now that this genie is out of the bottle and there is no putting it back.

#RELEASETHEMEMO


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Yep, this is going to destroy what is left of the Barrypuppet's legacy. President Trump was just biding his time. The deep state has got some ass covering to do now that this genie is out of the bottle and there is no putting it back.
> 
> #RELEASETHEMEMO



The deep state is falling apart and they know it.  Can you imagine how they are scrambling behind the scenes on how to cover up this and that.  

What makes this a little concerning is they might do some real whacked bs worse than 911 for distraction and to gain control back LOL  I mean they are freaking nut jobs on steroids.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 19, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, this is going to destroy what is left of the Barrypuppet's legacy. President Trump was just biding his time. The deep state has got some ass covering to do now that this genie is out of the bottle and there is no putting it back.
> ...




I believe that 100 percent. This globalist agenda has been over a hundred years in the making (if not longer) and they do not intend on going quietly.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 19, 2018)

Schumer looks even more hunched over now?  Like Homer Simpsons' boss



 .


----------



## miketx (Jan 19, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Hannity: Bombshell Memo on FISA Surveillance Shows Abuse of Power 'Far Worse Than Watergate'
> ...


You have been shown evidence before and still smoke spin a twist. Why bother?


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

On Thursday ANP reported that Democrats attempted to prevent the full House of Representatives from reading a classified House Intelligence Committee memo that details the abuse of Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) by the upper echelons of the DOJ and FBI under Obama in order to investigate Donald Trump, but access was granted after a party line vote.
Biggest Scandal In American History - "Is This The KGB?" Lawmakers Explode After Reading Classified Memo Democrats Tried To Hide - People "Will Go to Jail"


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

miketx said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



And when someone mentions that the Emperor has no clothes, that you can't actually back up any of the claims of in the heretofore imaginary memo.....

.....we get excuses for the lack of evidence.

Which we both knew was coming. But I enjoy making you admit anyway.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 172389
> 
> On Thursday ANP reported that Democrats attempted to prevent the full House of Representatives from reading a classified House Intelligence Committee memo that details the abuse of Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) by the upper echelons of the DOJ and FBI under Obama in order to investigate Donald Trump, but access was granted after a party line vote.
> Biggest Scandal In American History - "Is This The KGB?" Lawmakers Explode After Reading Classified Memo Democrats Tried To Hide - People "Will Go to Jail"



All News Pipeline! Oh my! Isn't that the website that gave us this lovely gem?

This Is What Happens In September 2015 That Will Change Your Life Forever! "UN 2030 Agenda" - New World Order Goes Live

And what happened in September 2015 was....jack shit. But this time its different, huh?

Though this has to be my favorite from 'All News Pipeline'....

Next Step Of The Complete Takeover Of America Uncovered And Its Much Worse Than We Think! Totally Sold Out America About To Go Under As The Contract For Global Extermination Is Revealed!

That was also 2015. So, um.....where's the 'contract for Global extermination' again? Probably sitting between that 'FISA memo' and the Loch Ness monster.

Smiling......you're such a rube.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

Skylar said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 172389
> ...




Just another stupid fk who can't follow the links.  TARD ALERT


----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Uh-huh. And where is the 'contract for Global Extermination' your source told us was coming in 2015?

Laughing.....try again, Rube. You've been had. And even you are ignoring the blithering idiocy of your source.


----------



## jillian (Jan 19, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



your links are garbage....


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

Skylar said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 19, 2018)

jillian said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




Shillian SEZ????? "Your links are garbage because it hurts leftards!!! ARRRRRRRrrrrrrgggggghhhhh!"


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Says the poor soul that just offered a source that says this:

Next Step Of The Complete Takeover Of America Uncovered And Its Much Worse Than We Think! Totally Sold Out America About To Go Under As The Contract For Global Extermination Is Revealed!

So, um....where's the 'Contract for Global Extermination' again?

If even YOU are going to ignore the blithering idiocy of  'All News Pipeline', surely you'll understand why we do the same.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 19, 2018)

MindWars said:


> In interviews last week, Bongino described the brewing storm over the Steele Dossier as “the most explosive scandal”:



Dude looks like a nut.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 19, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Yep, this is going to destroy what is left of the Barrypuppet's legacy. President Trump was just biding his time. The deep state has got some ass covering to do now that this genie is out of the bottle and there is no putting it back.
> 
> #RELEASETHEMEMO



Its out? where?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...




Laughing...a 'shill', huh? Congrats, Jillian. You've been folded into the batshit conspiracy. 

Its the old conspiracy adage: Anyone who doesn't ape the conspiracy....must be part of it.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...




They can't stand it their loser has been busted , and someone is actually getting found out .  Obama has been busted these losers on here can't stand it ..

Look at the asses attacking like little bitches who lost a boyfriend cause the other one stole him LOL


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

'Worse Than Watergate': 'Shocking' House Intel Memo Reveals FISA Abuse by Senior DOJ and FBI Officials


Obama the little bitch is being mentioned by multiple sources bhaha and they can't stand it

Their loser defense mechanisms are on steroids ehheeheh


----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Laughing.....you're still running from your own source. 

Next Step Of The Complete Takeover Of America Uncovered And Its Much Worse Than We Think! Totally Sold Out America About To Go Under As The Contract For Global Extermination Is Revealed!

Either All News Pipeline is reliable...in which case you'll show us the 'Contract for Global Extermination' it promised in 2015. Or its a steaming pile of insane conspiracy batshit.....in which case you'll continue to ignore your own source. 

Laughing....like you've been doing for the last 3 posts.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 19, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > In interviews last week, Bongino described the brewing storm over the Steele Dossier as “the most explosive scandal”:
> ...




Dan Bongino? Not hardly...........he is very well spoken.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Bongino has never read the 'memo'. Making his opinion on the matter meaningless.

Show us the evidence, fellas. Not hearsay and second hand babble.


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2018)

MindWars said:


> 'Worse Than Watergate': 'Shocking' House Intel Memo Reveals FISA Abuse by Senior DOJ and FBI Officials
> 
> 
> Obama the little bitch is being mentioned by multiple sources bhaha and they can't stand it
> ...



lol....  gateway pundit & breitbart are hardly credible sources.  get back to the class when real journalists are reporting it.   oh wait- never mind, your thread is about bananas.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm just grateful many of us are not stupidity idiots so lost in fantasy , reality walks right on by.  These are the weak minded cyka's that will never make it in a grid down situation either. They'll be the first to go because these are your same a.h who wait for the Gov. to take care of them, save them, and think they actually love and care about them such as Obama lovers LMFAO....

And the memories of these same blabbering idiots who deny this FISA  is so short wait until it all comes out omfg... lmao the idiots will still deny it all. 








"Explosive", "Shocking" And "Alarming" FISA Memo Set To Rock DC, "End Mueller Investigation"


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

playtime said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > 'Worse Than Watergate': 'Shocking' House Intel Memo Reveals FISA Abuse by Senior DOJ and FBI Officials
> ...



Give me a freaking break that's why you are all clueless gullable Obama sheep.. Move along there's no hope for your types.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

MindWars said:


> I'm just grateful many of us are not stupidity idiots so lost in fantasy , reality walks right on by.  These are the weak minded cyka's that will never make it in a grid down situation either. They'll be the first to go because these are your same a.h who wait for the Gov. to take care of them, save them, and think they actually love and care about them such as Obama lovers LMFAO....
> 
> And the memories of these same blabbering idiots who deny this FISA  is so short wait until it all comes out omfg... lmao the idiots will still deny it all.
> 
> ...



Get back to us when the 'memo' is public. If it was as 'explosive' as you claim they wouldn't be talking about. They'd have released it.

Put up or shut up.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

playtime said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > 'Worse Than Watergate': 'Shocking' House Intel Memo Reveals FISA Abuse by Senior DOJ and FBI Officials
> ...




If you two are to RETARDED to see it being said from the FORMER OBAMA BODY GUARD HIMSELF NO NEWS SITE NEEDED THEN YOU ARE SOME REAL SORRY LOSERS OF SOCIETY. 
NO WONDER YOU MORONS VOTED FOR A CRACK SMOKING  traitor .......  guess when you all act the same we can see why losers vote for losers and then idolize them as if they are their God.   Such weak pathetic pussies.


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2018)

MindWars said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

MindWars said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Former Obama Body Guard.....*who hasn't read the 'memo' in question.* And is merely repeating talking points he's heard on Fox News.

Again, if the 'memo' was explosive as they claim, they wouldn't be 'telling' us how explosive it was.* They'd be showing us.*

They're alluding to evidence they don't have. Which is the surest sign of a bullshit argument.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Laughing...am I on the 'payroll' now too?


----------



## jillian (Jan 19, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



keep listening to infowars... it rots your brian,


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 19, 2018)

jillian said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Watching CNN is where it's at, eh, Shillian? That doesn't rot the "brian"!!!!


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 19, 2018)

playtime said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



  Sorry, dude..........this story came out months ago but the wheels of justice turn slowly in the district of deep state crooks.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Laughing.....Dale's at it again. You contradict him. Ergo, you must be a 'shill' and on the payroll. Of who, they never quite say. Given the batshit nature of their tin foil conspiracies, one can only assume your 'employer' falls somewhere between the Illuminati and shape shifting lizard people.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## miketx (Jan 19, 2018)

Skylar said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Wacko, I never mentioned any memo, nor any clothes.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 19, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> So when does the shit hit the fan?
> 
> Can we get an ETA on this puppy?



7 hours and counting. I think most of the govt will be on furlough at midnight..   
MAYBE they should plan it for Monday.. Sort of as a "gap filler" for all the news orgs while the budget gets ignored.. 

OR -- maybe all this stand-off drama is BECAUSE the majority of the pol leadership doesn't WANT these revelations out..


----------



## skye (Jan 19, 2018)

Release the Memo!


----------



## skye (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

miketx said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Hannity did. Again, if you're gonna jump into the middle of a conversation have the slightest clue what is being discussed.

Run along, kiddo. The adults are talking.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 19, 2018)

Holy shit, just turned on Hannity, this must be YUGE!  They're talkin' HISTORIC!  It'll make Watergate look like a Water Slide!

Is there enough paper in DC for all the indictments that are coming out?


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > So when does the shit hit the fan?
> ...



Perfect timing for a distraction away from it  too dontcha think. 

All this is about to blow up ,  the DEMS want a shut down which that information has been going around for  days.  Perfect timing to distract and cover it up .


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Holy shit, just turned on Hannity, this must be YUGE!  They're talkin' HISTORIC!  It'll make Watergate look like a Water Slide!
> 
> Is there enough paper in DC for all the indictments that are coming out?



Q anon will tell all but you guys aren't paying attention ...................


----------



## miketx (Jan 19, 2018)

Skylar said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Why do you talk in circles and then make nebulous claims?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 19, 2018)

skye said:


>


May all the gods bless Former President Obama and his family.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 19, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Holy shit, just turned on Hannity, this must be YUGE!  They're talkin' HISTORIC!  It'll make Watergate look like a Water Slide!
> 
> Is there enough paper in DC for all the indictments that are coming out?



It was clear to me last fall that eventually -- this was gonna go nuclear. I'm believing that the majority of Washington leadership is "comprised" in one way or another. And that THIS round of revelations will be just the opening salvo..  Everything has balanced on having 2 egotistical, power cartels holding each other at bay with a literal MOUNTAIN of dirt locked away on both sides.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

Fusion GPS Founder Admits: Couldn’t Confirm Dossier Allegations, Spread Them To Media Anyway


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 19, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit, just turned on Hannity, this must be YUGE!  They're talkin' HISTORIC!  It'll make Watergate look like a Water Slide!
> ...



Whoa, I checked Qanon out - sounds terrible!  The Storm Is the New Pizzagate — Only Worse

Let me know, I'm keeping extra underwear for it.
.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

miketx said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Why do you jump into the middle of a conversation without the slightest clue what's being discussed, son?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 19, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Surely.....surely this cannot be as BIG as PIZZAGATE!!!!!!   Say it isn't so!


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 19, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit, just turned on Hannity, this must be YUGE!  They're talkin' HISTORIC!  It'll make Watergate look like a Water Slide!
> ...



I actually believed in this theory that "good people" would watch over us.  Until about a week ago when Trump tweeted out a scathing note about the Patriot Act reauthorization. Citing how HE had been a victim of a weaponized Domestic Spying abuse cycle. Wanted it dead. 

But by that AFTERNOON -- the "THEY" got to him. He reversed 180 degrees and urged support for the renewal.  Makes me believe that he himself is "compromised" in some way.  And can't cross the Intel Agencies by taking away their Big Brother systems..


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Sometimes we just can't fix DUNCE.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



You can always tell how much bullshit is involved in a Trumpies allegations by how hysterical the hyperbole.

With evidence free 'accusations' against Mueller that will 'rock our very democracy to its core', I'm guessing they're getting a little nervous about his investigation.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I wouldn't say compromised,  but being stopped by his leftist democratic stooges more like it.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

bodecea said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



That's not pepperoni!


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 19, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


This country is losing its shit very, very quickly.

It's like I'm watching a movie.
.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



The closer Mueller gets to Trump, the more shrill and hysteric the accusations against him will get. If Kushner or Jr. get indicted, you can be sure conservatives will kick it up a notch and insist that Mueller is a shape shifting lizard bent on world domination.

They're that far down that batshit rabbit hole. And they're being drive by cold, animal fear of what Mueller may find.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 19, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


FYI, if you tune in to conservative talk radio, you'll learn that liberals all over DC are in a state of abject panic over this memo thing.

I think people have lost their minds.  Gone. Poof.
.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

The Senate voted Thursday 65 to 34 to reauthorize the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) — a piece of legislation that was recently set to expire — without significant changes to the government’s surveillance apparatus.

The bill, which passed the House 256-164 last week, extends Section 702 of the FISA program for six years if it is ultimately signed by President Donald Trump.
Senate Votes To Reauthorize FISA Without Substantial Reforms


What timing this has..................


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 19, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > So when does the shit hit the fan?
> ...



^^^^ Believes it too^^^^^


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 19, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Of course I do.. What do you find incredible here? That Independent citizens can think for themselves? Or that the Dems are gonna create a shutdown to keep this revelation out of the news cycle?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 19, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Trump changing his empty mind about something is the sign? Whoa!

Tell me. Was Sandy Hook a false flag?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 19, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



I love you. Honestly.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Nothing has been 'revealed'. We're hearing rumors from the most shrill of partisan hacks the GOP has. Folks like Steve King.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 19, 2018)

I think the deep state is reading this thread.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 19, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Big relief for me.. Seriously. I was worried about your affections. But take a number. There's a long line...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 19, 2018)

Skylar said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Bullshit.. These are all responses by Congress Critters that have access to and have read the classified notes. They CAN'T discuss it. But -- you better have a exit plan -- because everyone that has READ IT --- wants it made public...  Only a matter of time..  Tick Tock...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 19, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



What do you believe is in the "memo"?

An. An exit plan.


----------



## skye (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



I'll believe it when I see it. The Trumpies have an awful habit of making the panty shitting hyperbole they offer inversely proportionate to the importance of the actual claim.

And the hyperbole they're using on this one is so over the top as to require a rimshot with every recitation.

Add to that the magical coincidence that this 'memo' just happens to back their heart's desire to pull  Mueller off of the investigation and disband it.....and you have the perfect recipe for partisan bullshit.

*And it just *happens* to be revealed a mere 48 hours after Bannon agrees to cooperate with the investigation?
*
Expect to see the accusations against Mueller become more desperate and shrill as he closes in for the kill.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 19, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Well let's see.. We have that absolute POS "dossier" that Hillary/DNC paid some foreign agent to go pay RUSSIANS for misinformation. The one that YOU GUYS kept saying was a "legitimate Intel product".  And apparently, FISA warrants were issued to use that Big Brother NSA vacuum cleaner of a Spy machine on an opposition Political Campaign staff  --- by telling a FISA judge that the dossier was a real thing. . Another "queer conspiracy theory" I believe you called that. But we now know it's true.

Also the revelations about FBI TIES to the "dirty dossier" about encouraging it, possibly FUNDING it and disclosing case investigation details to the Steele idiot who wrote it. Along with the FBI links to Fusion GPS that produced that POS fictional work and laundered the money for the DNC/Clinton..  And the WIFE of one of the top FBI officials who WORKED at Fusion is kinda curious. And THAT guy and 2 others are NOW demoted and working in the FBI mail room or something.

SO --- I IMAGINE --- this has to do with all the curious relationships between FBI/DOJ investigators and some criminal behavior to "influence an election".. 

We'll see.. Won't we?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 19, 2018)

Skylar said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



I'm up for a GIANT perp walk..  Think we should get floats and marching bands. And I don't care how many Dems or Repubs go straight to Club Fed.  The more the better.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



And by 'apparently' you mean that you can't back the claim up with actual evidence? Remembering of course that the FISA warrants were for Russians. Every single time that one of Trump's people were recorded, they were on the other side of a conversation with a Russian being monitored.

*So tell us, how many times were Trump's people recorded speaking with the Russians?*

And you think its just a *coincidence* that the panty shitting hyperbole that will 'rock our very democracy to its core' on a mysterious 'memo' that we're not allowed to see....

*....came less than 48 hours after Bannon agreed to cooperate with the Mueller investigation? *As I said, the closer Mueller gets, the more shrill and desperate the attacks from conservatives will become.

With 4 indictments and 2 guilty pleas, there's obviously crimes in the Trump Team. Yet the more indictments and guilty pleas come down, the louder that conservatives scream 'witch hunt'. Where by any rational standard, the opposite would be true.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



We've got 3 *actual* indictments and 2 guilty pleas in Team Trump. And innumerable imaginary indictments and fantasy prison terms for democrats in the fever dreams of hapless conservatives desperately trying to stop the Mueller investigation. 

There is simply no debate that crimes were commited in the Trump team. 2 men have already plead guilty. Which begs the question, why with undeniable proof of *actual* crimes in the Trump team are conservatives screaming its 'fake news'?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 19, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



That dossier is legit. Why do you believe it isn't?

You are freaked out about the FBI. Why do you hate law enforcement?

You just might believe anything. I'm kind of disappointed.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 19, 2018)

Skylar said:


> And by 'apparently' you mean that you can't back the claim up with actual evidence? Remembering of course that the FISA warrants were for Russians



Those FISA warrants were NOT for "russians". They targeted damn near the entire Trump Campaign hierarchy. And by "apparently" -- what I mean is -- WE KNOW these new docs are the result of over a year of Congress ASKING for information on who created the FISA requests and whether the "dossier" was a part of it. 

So whatever is in that secure SCIF room under Top classification are the ANSWERS to all that. Aren't you excited to find out the answers on WHO "colluded with Russians to influence an American election" ??? 

I bet you are ----


----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 19, 2018)

Skylar said:


> We've got 3 *actual* indictments and 2 guilty pleas in Team Trump.




Please.  Please make it stop.  You harased Manafort till he caved on some trumped up 2006 tax snafu.  You bankrupted Flynn and were going to harass his kids over procedural horsecrap.  You got some young punk out drinking who said he could take down Hillary.  You got NOTHING.  so far. yawn. 



Question:  why did Manafort have 23 laptops.
getcha sum o' dat


----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > And by 'apparently' you mean that you can't back the claim up with actual evidence? Remembering of course that the FISA warrants were for Russians
> ...



That's the *accusation* by the Trump team. But when you try to back that claim with evidence......you come up short. Again, an accusation is not evidence. If you believe that FISA targeted the entire Trump Campaign hierarchy, show me, don't tell me.



> And by "apparently" -- what I mean is -- WE KNOW these new docs are the result of over a year of Congress ASKING for information on who created the FISA requests and whether the "dossier" was a part of it.



Show me. Don't tell me. I've heard all about what folks claim to 'know'. But when I demand evidence to back up their 'knowledge', it all falls apart. 

What are the odds I'm gonna get excuses why you can't? I'd say that number that comes just before 100%


----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

Old Yeller said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > We've got 3 *actual* indictments and 2 guilty pleas in Team Trump.
> ...



Laughing......4 indictments and 2 guilty pleas is not 'nothing'. For crying out loud, *even Bannon called the Trump teams actions 'treasonous'. *Laughing....if Mueller had nothing, Conservatives wouldn't be trying to hard to shut down his investigation. And Trump wouldn't have fired Comey because of the investigation.

But Trump's team isn't ignore it. They're instructing folks like Bannon to NOT cooperate with investigations into Russian interference in our election. Bannon *refused* to answer questions to the House committee investigating that interference.

But when Bannon caves and agrees to cooperate with Mueller....not 48 hours later suddenly there is a mystery 'memo' that none of us are allowed to see that magically supports the idea that Mueller should be pulled off the investigation and the investigation disbanded.* 

But of course, we're not allowed to see the memo, and have to 'take the word' of Trump supporters. 
*
All while Trump surrogates have called for Mueller's team members to be *imprisoned* and for Trump to have the authority to shut down any news agency that he deems is showing 'fake news'. Trump and his people are absolutely shitting their pants.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 19, 2018)

Draining the swamp? They're about to open the floodgates.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 19, 2018)

This is gonna be another Ruh Roooooh thread, isn't it?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 19, 2018)

bodecea said:


> This is gonna be another Ruh Roooooh thread, isn't it?


They've just started. If they wanna play progs it will go on for years.


----------



## my2¢ (Jan 19, 2018)

No skin off my nose one way or other but reading the article linked in OP, it reads somewhat like hype for latest movie coming out.  Nothing really to hang your hat on, so to speak.  On the surface it has all the markings of this secret service agent either acting like a wannabe or comically pulling the GOP's leg.  Come now, a lot of claims but not one act of panic by Democrats cited.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

my2¢ said:


> No skin off my nose one way or other but reading the article linked in OP, it reads somewhat like hype for latest movie coming out.  Nothing really to hang your hat on, so to speak.  On the surface it has all the markings of this secret service agent either acting like a wannabe or comically pulling the GOP's leg.  Come now, a lot of claims but not one act of panic by Democrats cited.



What, you think 'There is no higher priority than the release of this information to preserve our democracy" might be pushing hyperbole a bit?

Oh, and the other shoe dropped. The 'source' on the memo: Trump sycophant Nunes.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 19, 2018)

my2¢ said:


> No skin off my nose one way or other but reading the article linked in OP, it reads somewhat like hype for latest movie coming out.  Nothing really to hang your hat on, so to speak.  On the surface it has all the markings of this secret service agent either acting like a wannabe or comically pulling the GOP's leg.  Come now, a lot of claims but not one act of panic by Democrats cited.


Not one act, period. They've gone dark on the whole thing. Where is Obama, laughing off such claims? Hillary? Not a peep out of them.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 19, 2018)

my2¢ said:


> No skin off my nose one way or other but reading the article linked in OP, it reads somewhat like hype for latest movie coming out.  Nothing really to hang your hat on, so to speak.  On the surface it has all the markings of this secret service agent either acting like a wannabe or comically pulling the GOP's leg.  Come now, a lot of claims but not one act of panic by Democrats cited.



Already winning. Even without the secret doc dump..  Got Hillary/DNC funding Russians to "influence an election".  Three top FBI guys cleaning toilets in HQ building.  The Insp. General office acting like a special counsel to root out the vermin at DOJ.. Got the proof that the Big Brother domestic spy system was WEAPONIZED and used against a political opponent on the premise of a phony ass POS oppo research doc. 

Maybe when these docs get released --- we'll have a list of prison numbers. The little 18 month "resistance" hissy fit is unraveling just as I called it.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 19, 2018)

McCabe, Lynch, Comey, Rosenstein  Clinton & Obama Commited
Crimes Against The United States of America.

Not only did they knowingly use a fake Dossier they knew was fake and knew was paid for by Clinton, Obama and The DNC, but they actively tried to torpedo and undermine The Trump Campaign while simultaneously were obstructing Justice and engaging in a massive coverup up of criminal actions committed by The Clinton Campaign and associates and were plotting a Coup if they failed at rigging the election for Hillary Criminal Clinton.

And they PAID...PAID Russia to help them do it!

Release the Document: It’s Time to Release the “Shocking” Memo on FISA Abuses and Expose the Deep State | American Center for Law and Justice

Gingrich: Very Top Of FBI Became Deeply Corrupt Under Obama


----------



## JGalt (Jan 19, 2018)

#ReleaseTheMemo

Let's burn this bitch to the ground.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 19, 2018)

*The Democratic Party's incredibly corruption is a threat to our democracy*


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 19, 2018)

#ReleaseTheMemo


----------



## Skylar (Jan 19, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> > No skin off my nose one way or other but reading the article linked in OP, it reads somewhat like hype for latest movie coming out.  Nothing really to hang your hat on, so to speak.  On the surface it has all the markings of this secret service agent either acting like a wannabe or comically pulling the GOP's leg.  Come now, a lot of claims but not one act of panic by Democrats cited.
> ...



Laughing....so after being utterly unable to back up your *last* round of meaningless bullshit, you're off to a new round of the same?

Back in reality, we have 4 indictments and 2 guilty pleas that demonstrated beyond any debate *that there are crimes in the Trump Team.* And yet the more indictments and pleas that Mueller gets, the more shrill and desperate the accusations against Mueller become from conservatives. Where if actually rooting out truth was their goal, the opposite would be true.

And the other shoe dropped. *The 'source' on this 'secret memo'? Trump sycophant Nunes.* His intel committee manufactured the memo themselves without any input from any democrat citing intel docs that _no one is allowed to read._ This is the same Nunes that reports to Trump *personally* and was caught visting Trump secretly in the middle of the investigation into Trump's campaign. *The same guy that had to recuse himself from the investigation for this very reason.
*
And you expect us to believe that its just a *coincidence* *that only 48 hours after Bannon agrees to cooperate with Mueller's investigation* that Nunes just *happens* to manufacture a 'memo' that shows that Mueller should be removed from the investigation and the investigation disbanded?
*
A memo we can't see. Citing evidence we're not allowed to look at. Manufactured by Trump's ally.*

While at the *same time* Trump surrogates are calling for members of Mueller's investigation to be PUT IN PRISON, while others are insisting that Trump should be able to shut down any media outlet he feels is presenting 'fake news'?

C'mon. Trump and his team are in full panic mode. The closer Mueller gets, the more shrill the accusations against Mueller become.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 19, 2018)

Shocking! 

You nutbags have been shocked for 24 hours now. 

You had better get some sleep.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 19, 2018)

Just got off the phone with my Senator office....people are melting the phones to release the memo they said...


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 19, 2018)

Nearly two years and not one Shred of Evidence of Russian Collusion except for the massive corruption being uncovered in The Obama Administration


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 19, 2018)

Fuck Yah!

I also want Obama  Bin Spying’s Illegal Surveillance on The Trump Campaign and others released!



Rambunctious said:


> Just got off the phone with my Senator office....people are melting the phones to release the memo they said...


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 19, 2018)

Obama really did wiretap Trump tower after all....


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 19, 2018)

I also want that son of a bitches emails to Clinton’s secret server and his associates who denied that they knew about Clinton’s illegal server released.


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



_lol, you don't say...




_


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 19, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Obama really did wiretap Trump tower after all....


*Not only that, they hacked Russia Alpha Bank and Trump Tower servers and planted false beacon pings on both of them.

Wtf does Clinton & The DNC need Pakistani Hackers for if not for shady shit like that?

In other words they went so far as to manufacture and plant evidence.

That’s the kind of shit people need to face a firing squad for.*


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 19, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> McCabe, Lynch, Comey, Rosenstein  Clinton & Obama Commited
> Crimes Against The Untied States of America.
> 
> Not only did they knowingly use a fake Dossier they knew was fake and knew was paid for by Clinton, Obama and The DNC, but they actively tried to torpedo and undermine The Trump Campaign while simultaneously were obstructing Justice and engaging in a massive coverup up of criminal actions committed by The Clinton Campaign and associates and were plotting a Coup if they failed at rigging the election for Hillary Criminal Clinton.
> ...



Corruption has been legitimized by the two main parties. If you support one of those two parties, you support the corruption.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 19, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Just got off the phone with my Senator office....people are melting the phones to release the memo they said...



Why lie?


----------



## Care4all (Jan 19, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Shocking!
> 
> You nutbags have been shocked for 24 hours now.
> 
> You had better get some sleep.




Boy, Hannity is a real lying piece of scum...he is going to BURN some day, and rightfully so....  that one article and what I watched last night of him is just filled with lies and propaganda that has been proven not to be true....but he keeps repeating it...

Several parts of the Dossier have been proven to be true and verified...

And now with Trump and lawyer paying off this Porn Star with $130,000 in the october before the election, when the scummy Trump dragged Clinton gals to the debate....

Kind proves that the Prostitute part in the Dossier is probably true as well...even though I had been disregarding that part......now, you have to wonder if he just doesn't have a penchant for prostitutes, and Putin/the Russians knew it, and this is why the Russians offered the prostitutes to him when he was in Moscow.....plus the Russians are experts in getting Kompromat on people like Trump.....

Holy Moly..... 

I can not wait until all of this chaos and madness ends


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 19, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > McCabe, Lynch, Comey, Rosenstein  Clinton & Obama Commited
> ...



Yeah. That's a sane position to take. Both sides. Equally. Nailed it.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 19, 2018)

playtime said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Admitting Obama spied on his political rivals is the first step.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 19, 2018)

I doubt Hannity will burn In Hell but most Godless lying liberals will.

I suggest you invest in asbestos panties so your pussy doesn’t get fried like burnt bacon!



Care4all said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Shocking!
> ...


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 19, 2018)

This is not shocking to those of us who have been onto the greatest conman to ever enter the office of POTUS. Look at the illicit activities Obama and Holder were undeniably involved in. Look at how Obama coerced the NSA and IRS to do his bidding. This is not shocking, not one bit.


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



yaaaaaaaaaaa......................  that's what i'm doing..........................


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 19, 2018)

playtime said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


That's what your meme is doing, anyway.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 19, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



Well, as much as they fight each other, there are certain things they won't discuss, like changing the way people vote so there's actual democracy in the US. They can go around the world telling others about democracy, but won't do it at home. 

Why? Because both sides know they've got a sweet deal that enriches them, and the rich benefit massively from this.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 19, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Yeah. Yeah. None of them genuinely want to serve the people. You are right. It's a lost cause. Might as well not vote.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 19, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> This is not shocking to those of us who have been onto the greatest conman to ever enter the office of POTUS. Look at the illicit activities Obama and Holder were undeniably involved in. Look at how Obama coerced the NSA and IRS to do his bidding. This is not shocking, not one bit.


all made up right wing partisan lies and fake news....  with years and years and years of Republican investigations costing us millions and millions and millions of dollars, FINDING NOTHING illegal...

but you go ahead and go for the 100th investigation and waste more of our tax monies...  only to once again, fnding yourselves, empty handed....

but your R congress critters know you all quite well, and will get your votes by perpetrating these phony lies...  and they never have to show you any of it, ever happened....they just have to say it did....


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 19, 2018)

*These people Committed Treason, Sedition, Staged a Soft Coup, Manufactured & Planted Evidence, Comitted Espionage, Perjury, Leaked Classified Intel, Conspired  and Colluded with Russia, Laundered Money, Engaged in Criminal and Malicious Conduct to intentionally Inflict damage on our Democracy and attempted to rig both s primary and a presidential election.

The only appropriate penalty for all of them is The Death Penalty and yes it should be televised.

I prefer hanging or a firing squad.

Obama should be tried first, then Clinton, Comey, Mcabe, Abedine, Rosenstein, Lynch, Mills, Rice and anyone else involved in this act of Treason and Sedition.*


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 19, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> *These people Committed Treason, Sedition, Staged a Soft Coup, Manufactured & Planted Evidence, Comitted Espionage, Perjury, Leaked Classified Intel, and Engaged in Criminal and Malicious Conduct to intentionally Inflict damage on our Democracy.
> 
> The only appropriate penalty for all of them is The Death Penalty and yes it should be televised.
> 
> I prefer hanging or a firing squad.*



No. You're not a nut. And neither are any of the people who encourage you. You guys are all just regular Patriots.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 19, 2018)

Funny thing about these so called lies.  There is real evidence unllike the non existent evidence a Corrupt and Treaonous Obama Administration paid Russians to Manufactire, Real Evidence of a Coup and massive corruption exists with The Obama and Clinton Criminal Enterprises. 

The kind of evidence they hang men for.



Care4all said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > This is not shocking to those of us who have been onto the greatest conman to ever enter the office of POTUS. Look at the illicit activities Obama and Holder were undeniably involved in. Look at how Obama coerced the NSA and IRS to do his bidding. This is not shocking, not one bit.
> ...


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 19, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Actually it's the opposite. The people need to get together to get power back and make sure it stays in the hands of the people. With enough people supporting PR, it could happen.


----------



## skye (Jan 19, 2018)

you too traitor...release it!


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 19, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *These people Committed Treason, Sedition, Staged a Soft Coup, Manufactured & Planted Evidence, Comitted Espionage, Perjury, Leaked Classified Intel, and Engaged in Criminal and Malicious Conduct to intentionally Inflict damage on our Democracy.
> ...



Terrorists are Patriots to their fellow Terrorists.

These Leftists are a traitors and no friend of America and they embrace and worship lawless liars and traitors like themselves!


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 19, 2018)

#ReleaseTheMemo


----------



## skye (Jan 19, 2018)

Exactly Mr President!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 19, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Supporting PR?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 19, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



PR is Proportional Representation.

Proportional representation - Wikipedia

Here's the wikipage to explain it. If you have any questions about why PR is a superior system than the US system, how it works in other countries, how it could work in the US, feel free to ask.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 19, 2018)

yes please!  release the memo!!!   so this bull crap charade can end!  Just like the GPS testimony when released, it will END the right wing lies!


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 19, 2018)

MindWars said:


> 'SH*T IS ABOUT TO HIT THE FAN': Ex-Secret Service Agent Warns 'Devastating' FISA Memo Set To 'Expose' Obama
> *The House Intel panel’s passage of New York Republican Rep. Peter King’s motion to release the FISA abuse memo to fellow House members has rocked Washington, D.C.
> 
> 
> ...




This is 10X bigger than Watergate.  We are talking attempted political coup here by the highest echelons of government.  If they manage to bury this, welcome to the new banana republic.  But with Trump in charge I have to figure this FISA report will eventually air in some redacted form, and when it does, we will finally see Obama with his bony leg pants down and the naked smelly ass of the Left for what they really are and shit is going to hit the fan big time.  No wrist slaps on this.  The Democrats are way over their heads on this one.  Too bad for the Left again that it will be released just as we go into the mid-term elections!


----------



## Care4all (Jan 19, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > 'SH*T IS ABOUT TO HIT THE FAN': Ex-Secret Service Agent Warns 'Devastating' FISA Memo Set To 'Expose' Obama
> ...


and how do you know this about the memo, IF it is suppose to be classified?  

you are being played....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 19, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I'm cool with studying other systems. 

But we have an election in 10 months. Let's not pretend that it's useless to vote in the system we have.


----------



## skye (Jan 19, 2018)

Care4all said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...




oh ...... Care4all.......I feel for you 


I really do


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 19, 2018)

Well done my faithful minion!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Care4all said:


> yes please!  release the memo!!!   so this bull crap charade can end!  Just like the GPS testimony when released, it will END the right wing lies!


----------



## Care4all (Jan 19, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Bongino knows his stuff. This could get interesting.


he's a partisan hack....and he's playing you guys to the hilt!

as he has since 2013....everyone knows that....


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 19, 2018)

The Dems do not want Immigration reform PERIOD!

#ReleaseTheMemo

Why are the Democrats every single one of them refusing to look at this shocking FISA memo?

Those who have seen it said that it is absolutely terrifying and that the level of corruption is unprecedented!


----------



## Care4all (Jan 19, 2018)

skye said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


yeah yeah yeah.....sure!  

release the memo!!!

so this charade will end!


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 19, 2018)

Care4all said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...




No Turkey!  I got it straight from one of the senators pushing for its release!  He had to go to the SCIF room just to have a look at it.  There are elements of sensitive information in the document not fit for public consumption, and before it can be released, certain non-critical (to our needs) parts of it will have to be redacted from public view.

Sensitive Compartmented Information Facility - Wikipedia


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 19, 2018)

Care4all said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




Admiral Mike Rogers met with President elect Donald Trump after the election to let him know about the FISA scam.....remember him?  He was in charge of the NSA??????


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 19, 2018)

Care4all said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Care4all SEZ??????? "This FISA leak is nothing but a scam in order to demonize my leftard commie leaders!!!! Do you hear me?????????"


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 19, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Bongino knows his stuff. This could get interesting.
> ...


I'm a patient woman. With all the flak, they will have to release the memo and we can judge for ourselves.


----------



## skye (Jan 19, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




I  totally agree with you Dale Smith!

but sadly some here, do not have a clue...

that's why I posted the ostrich for Care4all!


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 19, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Okay, I'll show you how useless it is to vote in the US election compared to the German election. 

In the Presidential election in 2016 there were only 11 states which had a difference of 5% or less. One of these was Maine which splits the vote anyway, with one half not close and the other half not close. 

So, 10 states. 

Of the states that were 5% or over, you have Georgia at 5.13%. Georgia hasn't changed vote since 1992. 
You have Virginia which has voted Democrat the last three times and would get included in swing states potentially. 
You have Ohio which basically votes for the President and has done for a long time. Another swing state.
You have New Mexico which has switched once since 1992. 
You have Texas which hasn't switched since 1976.
You have Iowa which switches. 

So, you've got some states which switch, you're looking at about 13 of the 50 states, which is about 20% of the US population. 29 states haven't switched party since 1992. No one bothers with these states. These are core states that will basically vote one way or another. There is chance in the future they'll change, but not right now. 

Some states have switched for a reason. Like Arkansas isn't there, it voted for its own in 1992 and 1996, otherwise it's a Republican state all the way. 

Basically all the money, all the attention goes into those larger states with lots of EC votes that could potentially swing. 

This means the voters in many states are essentially voting for nothing.

If a Republican in California votes Republican, what's the point? There's no chance Republicans are going to win. Same in Wyoming for a Democrat voter. Their vote is a waste. 

In House elections it depends on the area they are in. But plenty of people vote in their House election where they know their vote isn't going to count one bit. I grew up in such a place. No point voting because the right wing was going to win every time without fail. I know how it feels to not want to bother. 

In Germany if you vote, you vote counts. They have a 5% threshold. So, if you vote and enough other people vote, then your vote will help to decide the make up of the Bundestag. 

Basically 10.7% of people voted for the FDP in Germany. They vote twice. In US style system the FDP won zero seats. None, not one single seat, yet 10.7% of people wanted them to represent them in government. You've just disenfranchised 10.7% of the electorate there.
The AfD got 11.5% of the vote and three seats. 3 seats out of 299 (This is the number of seats gained from the US style system). So, 1% of the seats. So youve basically just disenfranchised 10.5% of the electorate.

Doing well so far, we've disenfranchised 21.2% of the electorate.

die Linke got 8.6% of the vote and 5 seats. 1.66% of the seats. That's 7.9% of voters disenfranchised. 
The Greens got 8% of the vote and 1 seat, 0.33% of the seats, that's another 7.86% of voters disenfranchised. 


So, we're managed to disenfranchise 37% of the electorate without even taking into account the 1.5 million voters who voted for parties that couldn't get in with FPTP or past the 5% threshold for PR which is about 4%. Had there been a 3% threshold as in many other systems it wouldn't have a difference last year, but would have made a difference in 2013. 

But Germany votes twice. They vote PR too. 

So, instead of 40% of people being disenfranchised you had much less than that. 

In fact you're looking at only 4% of the voters not getting represented in the Bundestag. That's a MASSIVE, MASSIVE difference.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 19, 2018)

skye said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




The damage has been done..........the decent Repubs have already read the memo and they are not being shy about what it contained.........leftards will remain in damage control because reality scares them. They have basically fucked themselves.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 19, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Then again, the DNC disenfranchised every single one of their own voters by cheating Bernie out of the possible Presidency. 

Just think, the US could be halfway to Venezuela by now.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 19, 2018)

Obama’s
Corruption and lawlessness even extended in to The CIA.

He weaponizwd the DOJ, FBI, EPA, CIA, IRS and NSA and turned them against The American People!



toobfreak said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > 'SH*T IS ABOUT TO HIT THE FAN': Ex-Secret Service Agent Warns 'Devastating' FISA Memo Set To 'Expose' Obama
> ...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 19, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> McCabe, Lynch, Comey, Rosenstein  Clinton & Obama Commited
> Crimes Against The United States of America.
> 
> Not only did they knowingly use a fake Dossier they knew was fake and knew was paid for by Clinton, Obama and The DNC, but they actively tried to torpedo and undermine The Trump Campaign while simultaneously were obstructing Justice and engaging in a massive coverup up of criminal actions committed by The Clinton Campaign and associates and were plotting a Coup if they failed at rigging the election for Hillary Criminal Clinton.
> ...




Politico is now on it... Not gonna be sequestered news for long.  And in addition to your link about the ACLJ supporting the release -- the ACLU --- which is wholly critical of PAST FISA abuse has joined in to endorse the release... 

*House Republicans clash over secret memo

In an instance of strange bedfellows, Republicans also picked up support from the ACLU and the former NSA contractor-turned-fugitive Edward Snowden. Both tweeted support for releasing the memo, saying that it could inform a debate about Congress's reauthorization of government surveillance powers contained in the FISA law. (Congress has since passed the measure, which Trump signed into law Friday.)

Conservative lawmakers hope the furor will help pressure House Speaker Paul Ryan to invoke a little-known House process that allows the public disclosure of a classified document.

Nunes hasn’t indicated whether he’ll call for a vote, and he appeared to be waiting for more members of the House to review the text.

Asked about lawmakers who have described the contents of the memo, King said lawmakers have to "be careful what you say" since the substance remains classified. In fact, he said, that discussion was at the heart of internal discussions by the intelligence committee about whether to release the memo at all.

"It was enough of a fight to get this out" to Congress, he said. "It was a pretty heated debate."*


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 19, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > McCabe, Lynch, Comey, Rosenstein  Clinton & Obama Commited
> ...



From what I've heard on world news networks, there's gonna be some very nervous folks inside the beltway starting today. I'm interested in seeing how many people try to escape from DC.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 19, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> Obama’s
> Corruption and lawlessness even extended in to The CIA.
> 
> He weaponizwd the DOJ, FBI, EPA, CIA, IRS and NSA and turned them against The American People!
> ...



I'm pretty convinced that only one devious to coordinate all the spying and leaking and contingency planning is Clapper. Who lies his ass off about everything anyway..  I'll wager, his name comes up on the FISA warrants..


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 19, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



That's funny!  Those are the exact same words that are the responses to any of the fake news that has been put out by the leftist media that always seem to go unanswered.

Why do you deserve an answer?  Are you not scared that this might be as big as the Congressmen are saying it is?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 19, 2018)

Skylar said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



The information is classified.  They CAN'T show you the memo.  Yet!

Cool your jets until after you see the memo, but trust those who have seen it.  Last night, I heard no less than 4 Congressman who all agreed that this scandal is bigger than Watergate. Today, there were even more.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 19, 2018)

bodecea said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



He better start praying that his fingerprints aren't on any of those papers!


----------



## del (Jan 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



it could have easily been unclassified first thing this morning

i wonder why it wasn't?


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

Might as well bring Chuck Schumer into the bs they spew LOL..


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 19, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



What will you do if the memo reveals Mueller was involved in this mess?  Think his court cases will stand up?  Not a chance!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 19, 2018)

Skylar said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Those two guilty pleas have nothing to do with Trump.  You know that but still are spreading lies.  The two indictments have even less to do with Trump as their crimes occured before Trump ever knew either one of those accused.

BTW, the guilty pleas were NOT as the result of an indictment.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

This guy Dan better hide for his life, because now they have a warning out into the public rather than just up and display it right to the bat.  They should just do it get it out there, all this  " warning" or dangling it out there leaves room for " ooops he committed suicide,  or Ooops  he had a heart attack,   or ooops  a  car accident.............


----------



## del (Jan 19, 2018)

or, oops, this memo is bullshit


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 19, 2018)

Skylar said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Their crime?  They lied to the FBI.  Why was Flynn fired?  He lied to the VP.  That means Trump is guilty of what exactly?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 19, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




Link?  Your imagination or unconfirmed sources do not count.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 19, 2018)

Skylar said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> > No skin off my nose one way or other but reading the article linked in OP, it reads somewhat like hype for latest movie coming out.  Nothing really to hang your hat on, so to speak.  On the surface it has all the markings of this secret service agent either acting like a wannabe or comically pulling the GOP's leg.  Come now, a lot of claims but not one act of panic by Democrats cited.
> ...



No.  That is not the source.

Over 130 Congresscritters have now reviewed the memo.  Ask what they think!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 19, 2018)

Skylar said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > my2¢ said:
> ...




I love how you highlighted you own lies!  Bravo!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 19, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Just got off the phone with my Senator office....people are melting the phones to release the memo they said...



Why did you call your Senator?

The Senate has NOTHING to do with releasing the memo.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

Ole another one coming out this is gonna be juicy......................

OMG PLEASE PUT THESE LOSERS  OBAMA and CLINTON  IN PRISON 

OMG this is going to be worse than WATERGATE ......and so fun  I pray they put it out and bust these pos crumb cakes.





"Explosive", "Shocking" And "Alarming" FISA Memo Set To Rock DC, "End Mueller Investigation"


----------



## del (Jan 19, 2018)

it's the same memo, dumbo


----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 19, 2018)

del said:


> or, oops, this memo is bullshit




you don't even believe your own self anymore? (chuckling)

You Could be right?  We have all been fooled before.  I am still waiting for that BJ sex tape from pedophile Island "promised" right here on USMB OCT 2016.


----------



## del (Jan 19, 2018)

Old Yeller said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > or, oops, this memo is bullshit
> ...


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 19, 2018)

Call 202-224-3121 and make your voice heard that the memo should be released. Hound the ever-loving shit out of them......know your rep's name or simply use the directory to bug the ever lovin' shit out of them.. Don't allow some manufactured crisis to deflect the attention away to something else.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

Dan Bongino on Twitter


----------



## MindWars (Jan 19, 2018)

Edward Snowden on Twitter


----------



## Slyhunter (Jan 20, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Dan Bongino on Twitter


I'm on your side of it.
So release the damn thing already.
Or it doesn't count.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 20, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Name them.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 20, 2018)

What? Still not released?


----------



## playtime (Jan 20, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



_yaaaaaaaaaa...............  that's what it's doing................._

sat·ire
ˈsaˌtī(ə)r/
_noun_
noun: *satire*

_*the use of humor, irony, exaggeration, or ridicule to expose and criticize people's stupidity or vices, particularly in the context of contemporary politics and other topical issues.*_
_*synonyms: mockery, ridicule, derision, scorn, caricature*_; More
irony, sarcasm
"he has become the subject of satire"
a play, novel, film, or other work that uses satire.
plural noun: *satires*
"a stinging *satire on* American politics"
synonyms: parody, burlesque, caricature, lampoon, skit; More
_informal_spoof, takeoff, sendup
"a satire on Canadian politics"
a genre of literature characterized by the use of satire.
(in Latin literature) a literary miscellany, especially a poem ridiculing prevalent vices or follies.

Origin
early 16th century: from French, or from Latin _satira_, later form of _satura_ ‘poetic medley.’
Translate satire to
Use over time for: satire


----------



## playtime (Jan 20, 2018)

Care4all said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > This is not shocking to those of us who have been onto the greatest conman to ever enter the office of POTUS. Look at the illicit activities Obama and Holder were undeniably involved in. Look at how Obama coerced the NSA and IRS to do his bidding. This is not shocking, not one bit.
> ...



yep - & i wouldn't doubt that they are gearing up for yet another BENGHAZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII  hearing too.


----------



## playtime (Jan 20, 2018)

skye said:


> you too traitor...release it!



*^^^ good to know which posters are putin's puppets ^^^ 
*

*Russia-linked Twitter accounts are working overtime to help Devin Nunes and WikiLeaks*

Jan. 19, 2018, 12:58 PM
*Twitter accounts linked to Russian influence operations have begun promoting the hashtag #ReleaseTheMemo.*
[...]
And Russia-linked Twitter bots have jumped on the bandwagon.

#ReleaseTheMemo is the top-trending hashtag among Twitter accounts linked to Russian influence operations,  according to Hamilton 68, a website launched last year that says it tracks Russian propaganda in near-real time.

The frequency with which the accounts have been promoting the hashtag has spiked by 233,000% over the past 48 hours, according to the site. The accounts' references to the "memo," meanwhile, have increased by 68,000%.
[...]
Hamilton 68 has been working to expose trolls — as well as automated bots and human accounts — whose main use for Twitter appears to be an amplification of pro-Russia themes. The site's mission is to monitor and illustrate the themes that Russian President Vladimir Putin wants Americans to be thinking and talking about, including "the failure of democratic governance in the United States."

Bret Schafer, a communications coordinator at the German Marshall Fund's Alliance for Securing Democracy who tracks the Hamilton 68 accounts, said he "certainly can't remember" the last time the researchers had seen a topic "promoted to this level" by the Russia-linked bots and trolls.
[...]

Russia-linked Twitter accounts are working overtime to help Devin Nunes and WikiLeaks


----------



## playtime (Jan 20, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> #ReleaseTheMemo



http://www.usmessageboard.com/posts/19106024/


----------



## playtime (Jan 20, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > 'SH*T IS ABOUT TO HIT THE FAN': Ex-Secret Service Agent Warns 'Devastating' FISA Memo Set To 'Expose' Obama
> ...



so let's see.... a (R) releases 'new'  emails of a presidential candidate, 11 days b4 the election....  that was predictably going to create a tailspin.....  causing those sitting on the fence & undecided who they were going to vote for...... throwing the election to the tangerine.... was a coordinated effort to make hillary........................LOSE ?

m'k.


----------



## playtime (Jan 20, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



you do realize that mueller was brought in after being picked by rosenstein.... who was picked by trump....


----------



## playtime (Jan 20, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



november 2016, pence knew about flynn's ties to foreign govts  while he was head of the transition team via a letter sent to him by elijah cummings.  pence is also knee deep in all of this.  he flat out lied that he didn't know about flynn.

https://democrats-oversight.house.g...v/files/documents/2016-11-18.EEC to Pence.pdf


----------



## playtime (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 20, 2018)

Still nothing on Drudge or Real Clear Politics.

For Armageddon, this sure is taking a while.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 20, 2018)

playtime said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



OMG..  The former Chief Spy for the DOD had "ties to foreign govts"..  You know how idiotic that "accusation" sounds???  You guys should be worrying about HOW the blue team abused the Domestic spy system and PAID FOR Russian disinformation designed to "influence an election"..  There's your Russian collusion -- right there..


----------



## MindWars (Jan 20, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Still nothing on Drudge or Real Clear Politics.
> 
> For Armageddon, this sure is taking a while.



It is the weekend on top of a shut down  something is coming out when we least expect it.  Then when it does come out half the gawd dam sheep won't believe it anyway.  LOL


----------



## MindWars (Jan 20, 2018)

#QANON


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 20, 2018)

Since this is your Playtime and politics is just your litter box -- I wouldn't expect you to know that Flynn is the former head of Defense Intelligence. The Chief Spy for the Pentagon. You're politically illiterate.

And AS the Chief Spy -- it's DESIRED that he has "ties to foreign govt".  LOTS of them. He wouldn't have gotten the clearances or the job if he ABUSED those "ties"..  Moron...


----------



## playtime (Jan 20, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Since this is your Playtime and politics is just your litter box -- I wouldn't expect you to know that Flynn is the former head of Defense Intelligence. The Chief Spy for the Pentagon. You're politically illiterate.
> 
> And AS the Chief Spy -- it's DESIRED that he has "ties to former govt".  He wouldn't have gotten the clearances or the job if he ABUSED those "ties"..  Moron...



ummm dippity do-duh -  he wasn't vetted.  & he was a god damned LOBBYIST after he left the gov't.  he had his own lobbying firm.  oh ya- & he lied on his clearance.  why?  AND he pleaded guilty.

dope.


----------



## playtime (Jan 20, 2018)

*Flynn admits to lying about Turkish lobbying*


By THEODORIC MEYER

12/01/2017 02:43 PM EST

_With Aubree Eliza Weaver and Daniel Lippman_

*FLYNN ADMITS TO LYING ABOUT TURKISH LOBBYING:* “Former national security adviser *Michael Flynn* pleaded guilty on Friday to one felony count of lying to the FBI about conversations he had with Russia's ambassador last year, bringing the special counsel investigation into the 2016 election deeper into President *Donald Trump*'s inner circle,” *POLITICO*’s *Josh Gerstein *and *Theodoric Meyer* report. Unlike *Paul Manafort *and *Rick Gates*, though, Flynn wasn’t charged with breaking foreign lobbying law — charges that sent some lobbyists scrambling to make sure their foreign registrations were in order.


— But Flynn admitted to lying about his Turkish lobbying in a separate legal document released on Friday known as a “statement of the offense.” Flynn’s company, the* Flynn Intel Group*, had registered to lobby weeks before the election for a Dutch firm run by a Turkish-American businessman called* Inovo BV *but did not register as a foreign agent. In March, Flynn retroactively registered with the Justice Department as a foreign agent because Flynn’s work for Inovo “could be construed to have principally benefited the Republic of Turkey," according to a letter written by Flynn’s attorney, *Robert Kelner*.
[...]

Flynn admits to lying about Turkish lobbying

flynn flipped & has spilled his gut to mueller....

.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 20, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Some are saying it will be the end of Muller
> ...




Some say leftist care more about their ideology then they do the country..of course that's true


----------



## depotoo (Jan 20, 2018)

Posted a day ago-
Rep. Gaetz: "Heads Will Roll" in DOJ and FBI Over Contents FISA Abuse Memo
And why drudge hasn’t linked to it, who knows, because it is just about every where.


Mac1958 said:


> Still nothing on Drudge or Real Clear Politics.
> 
> For Armageddon, this sure is taking a while.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 20, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> It's a memo that says Hillary weighs 326lbs.



I thought it said Obama got the ACA passed by handing out BJs to Congresscritters?

Or was that Madonna?


----------



## skye (Jan 20, 2018)

playtime said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > you too traitor...release it!
> ...





omg!   so predictable and funny ^^^ is that all you got????.....are you still beating that dead horse of  Russia????

Don't you ever get tired?     yawnnnnnnnnnnnn.....


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 20, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Why did you call your Senator?
> 
> The Senate has NOTHING to do with releasing the memo


Because it was mainly a call asking to have Mueller stand up and tell what he has if anything and I was asking for a price tag for the witch hunt to date...the conversation shifted towards the shut down and FBI corruption...


----------



## skye (Jan 20, 2018)

RELEASE IT!

Release the memo!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 20, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Former Obama Body Guard.....*who hasn't read the 'memo' in question.* And is merely repeating talking points he's heard on Fox News.
> 
> Again, if the 'memo' was explosive as they claim, they wouldn't be 'telling' us how explosive it was.* They'd be showing us.*



Lol, you are such a fucking idiot.

How do you know that he has no information about the memo at all?

And the document is TS so of course the GOP has not released it yet until it has its classification removed.

They are not like you Democrats and respect the classification system and you slam on them for it.

We all know you would have released it already regardless.


----------



## miketx (Jan 20, 2018)

Skylar said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


you people NEVER stop lying.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 20, 2018)

Skylar said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. .


lol, bullshit, no you wont and everybody knows it, dude.


----------



## miketx (Jan 20, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > I'll believe it when I see it. .
> ...


Even if it does believe it, it will lie and deny it.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 20, 2018)

Nia88 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Some are saying it will be the end of Muller
> ...



Hannity and Trumps snowflakes.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 20, 2018)

What is so unsurprizing is how many RINOs like Senator King are trying to block this memor from getting out in public.

They are totally OK with Feinstein leaking reports and such but oh no, lets not do anything that exposes the_ Illuminati Mind Control Oligarchs_, lol.

Edit, the italicized part is just humor for those wondering.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 20, 2018)

MindWars said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



This is what happened when you watched too much of Infowars and Hannity. 

Let me ask you this question. Why is it that these explosives and breaking news coming out from certain Fox News like Hannity or any pro Trump does not shown anywhere else in Fox News? 
Like this Boingonino trying to make names for himself it doesn’t shown anywhere else except that one show. Why is that? 

Watched Hannity just for the laugh. New Revelations New Revelations New Revelations....... but only shown in Hannity clown show.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 20, 2018)

Congressman Announces Time When Intel Committee Will Release FISA Abuse Memo to Public; "Americans Deserve to Know the Truth" – True Pundit


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 20, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Obama really did wiretap Trump tower after all....



Can you please help me bud? If they wiretapped Trump tower can you share us what was wiretapped? 
Did Trump released what was wiretapped because I have not heard anything.
Help me out here. 

FBI is now under Attorney General Session a Trump lapdog never even mentioned any wiretapped. 
Or did anyone put a duck tape to his mouth to make Trump look bad? 

Justice Department: No evidence Obama wiretapped Trump Tower


----------



## bodecea (Jan 20, 2018)

Well?


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 20, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> This is not shocking to those of us who have been onto the greatest conman to ever enter the office of POTUS. Look at the illicit activities Obama and Holder were undeniably involved in. Look at how Obama coerced the NSA and IRS to do his bidding. This is not shocking, not one bit.



If you are saying are true...... Why didn’t Obama release Trump tax returns so we know who is the real crooked.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 20, 2018)

Wow the yearlong Flynn/Turkey collusion story came to fruition.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 20, 2018)

For those who want to know...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 20, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Wow the yearlong Flynn/Turkey collusion story came to fruition.


Flynn colluded with Hillary Clinton?

When was that?


----------



## playtime (Jan 21, 2018)

skye said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



awwww,  sweety...  you didn't call it a 'nothing burger'.  i'm disappointed.






mmmmm..... damn good popcorn....


----------



## playtime (Jan 21, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you call your Senator?
> ...



mueller will bring forth his evidence when he's done with the intel gathering.  some is already hard core & in the bag--- such as the FACT that flynn & the coffee boy already plead guilty & flipped.  

then there's bannon, jared, donny jr. hope hicks, even the 1st lady ivanka..... they are all under the microscope.  when all is said & done- THEN mueller will have more charges.  that is unless trump somehow is successful in 'firing' mueller.   if that happens, then whatever evidence mueller already has will be shown.  it's only a matter of HOW MANY charges he's got already....  not WHETHER he has any.


----------



## playtime (Jan 21, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Wow the yearlong Flynn/Turkey collusion story came to fruition.



lol.... ummmmmmmm.......... flynn getting immunity in exchange fora favorable outcome regarding his kid, wife, & himself had something to do with that.....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 21, 2018)

playtime said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Wow the yearlong Flynn/Turkey collusion story came to fruition.
> ...



roflmao, libs still dont grasp that establishing communications with foreign governments WAS FLYNNS JOB, 


*chuckle*


----------



## playtime (Jan 21, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



really?  AFTER he became a private citizen?   as a lobbyist?  & conveniently 'forgot'  to include that on his security clearance forms?  also conveniently 'forgetting'  to register as a foreign agent, thus violating federal law?






_*The Foreign Agents Registration Act (FARA) was enacted in 1938. FARA is a disclosure statute that requires persons acting as agents of foreign principals in a political or quasi-political capacity to make periodic public disclosure of their relationship with the foreign principal, as well as activities, receipts and disbursements in support of those activities.  Disclosure of the required information facilitates evaluation by the government and the American people of the statements and activities of such persons in light of their function as foreign agents. The FARA Registration Unit of the Counterintelligence and Export Control Section (CES) in the National Security Division (NSD) is responsible for the administration and enforcement of the Act.
*_
Foreign Agents Registration Unit (FARA)

oh yaaaaaaaaaaa...... one more thing that kinda blows your reply right of the water, dude..... 

flynn pled guilty.

**CHUCKLE**


----------



## MindWars (Jan 21, 2018)

Just out this morning....................





'Worse Than Watergate': 'Jaw-Dropping' House Intel Memo Found, Changes Entire Trump Investigation


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 21, 2018)

LOL  So we have been told, yet the GOP has the power to release that memo, but cannot seem to do so. Wonder why?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 21, 2018)

Still waiting for this memo....any day now...any day now...any day now...


----------



## playtime (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 21, 2018)

playtime said:


> mueller will bring forth his evidence when he's done with the intel gathering. some is already hard core & in the bag--- such as the FACT that flynn & the coffee boy already plead guilty & flipped


No one has plead guilty to anything and no one has flipped so to read the rest of your post would be a big waste of time...It's in your wishful thinking screwed up brain...


----------



## MindWars (Jan 21, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > mueller will bring forth his evidence when he's done with the intel gathering. some is already hard core & in the bag--- such as the FACT that flynn & the coffee boy already plead guilty & flipped
> ...



?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 21, 2018)

Dan Bongino is great...his podcast is one of my favorites now....that along with Andrew Klavan, Michael knowles ........great guys to listen too.....


----------



## peach174 (Jan 21, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > mueller will bring forth his evidence when he's done with the intel gathering. some is already hard core & in the bag--- such as the FACT that flynn & the coffee boy already plead guilty & flipped
> ...



Where were you when Flynn plead guilty about lying to the FBI on Dec. 1, 2017?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 21, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Still waiting for this memo....any day now...any day now...any day now...



Intentionally being a dumbass like always!  There is a 5 day waiting period after approval for release.  Are you not following this story?

If not, feel free to continue your dumbassery!


----------



## MindWars (Jan 21, 2018)

Some won't ever get who or what Qanon means or what they do.


----------



## idb (Jan 21, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > 'SH*T IS ABOUT TO HIT THE FAN': Ex-Secret Service Agent Warns 'Devastating' FISA Memo Set To 'Expose' Obama
> ...


Wow....that does sound serious!


----------



## MindWars (Jan 21, 2018)

NEW ARTICLE OUT ON THIS TOPIC :

Schiff: Can’t Release FISA Memo Because People Wouldn’t Understand It
*The explosive FISA memo that supposedly details wrongdoing by the Department of Justice against President Trump shouldn’t be released because the American people wouldn’t understand what it means, according to Rep. Adam Schiff (D-Calif.).







*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Oh here we go they are going to dream up whatever they can to keep it form coming out , but it's still is going to be leaked whether this bastard likes it or not LOL............


----------



## Jroc (Jan 21, 2018)

playtime said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




Wet dream sweetie....I wouldn't get too overly excited about those.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 21, 2018)

For those who don't know what Qanon is you should learn who they are and what to look out for this would be for those who are awake, and not sitting on O losers thrown with their heads up their ....s.





Qanon Decode Four Posts Sunday Jan 21 2018 Will Sessions Drop the Hammer Vers 17.0 Jan 21 2018 | Hillary Clinton | Barack Obama


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 21, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > This is not shocking to those of us who have been onto the greatest conman to ever enter the office of POTUS. Look at the illicit activities Obama and Holder were undeniably involved in. Look at how Obama coerced the NSA and IRS to do his bidding. This is not shocking, not one bit.
> ...



   Madcow already released them....much to her chagrin.
You should really give up discussing U.S. politics.


----------



## playtime (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > mueller will bring forth his evidence when he's done with the intel gathering. some is already hard core & in the bag--- such as the FACT that flynn & the coffee boy already plead guilty & flipped
> ...



please step outside of that methane filled rw bubble you enjoy so much & get the facts.  

here, take your pick & learn something:

flynn plead guilty - Google Search


----------



## playtime (Jan 22, 2018)

Jroc said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



tick tock.....  flynn flipped.  so did coffee boy papadopolous.  btw- anybody hear from rotten rudy guliani in the last several months?  he was soooooooo   vocal in his praise of trump & bragged about things still up the sleeve of trump's campaign.....

those that have silent in front of the public  are usually the ones that are 'talking' behind the scenes.
. <wink wink>


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 22, 2018)

This is astonishing! Rep. Gaetz is right. When all this is said and done, people will indeed be going to jail from the Obama Administration and Deep State .


Read thoroughly!
The FISA Abuse Memo Unveiled; What Exactly Is In the Memo, According to Intel Insiders – True Pundit


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 22, 2018)

Why do we not have the memo yet?  it is not like the House has been doing anything while the Senate was playing drama queen.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 22, 2018)

Why hasnt this been declassified yet?
Cant help but feel like this isnt shit.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 22, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Why hasnt this been declassified yet?
> Cant help but feel like this isnt shit.



The House has had plenty of time to declassify it while the Senate debated the fate of the government.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 22, 2018)

The True Pundit. Some blogger has gotten Stevie excited over nothing again.


----------



## mdk (Jan 22, 2018)

I don’t need the opinion of “insiders” on this matter. I can formulate an opinion all by myself, but that is pretty hard to do with them sitting on it like a Penguin does an egg.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 22, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Why hasnt this been declassified yet?
> ...


Hell, if its so bad, why wouldnt trump do it? He dont need anybody to help.


----------



## mdk (Jan 22, 2018)

_This has been republished from Sept. 20, 2017 — Four months ago, when the FISA scheme was spelled out definitively by Intel veterans at True Pundit. Little did we know the information would ever go public. But this summarizes what to largely expect when the FISA Abuse memo is unveiled.

_


----------



## playtime (Jan 22, 2018)

oh - you mean nunez' memo?   
_*
haaaaaa............  *_


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 22, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Why do we not have the memo yet?  it is not like the House has been doing anything while the Senate was playing drama queen.


I've told your ignorant ass twice that it has to be released through House procedures and when that's completed, it goes to Trump for approval to be released which he has five days to decide. Right now, it's not through the procedures yet


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

playtime said:


> please step outside of that methane filled rw bubble you enjoy so much & get the facts.
> 
> here, take your pick & learn something:


Has Flynn been prosecuted in a court of law? No he admitted to lying to the FBI and not filing a proper status of his work history but he has not yet been to a court of law....pleading guilty is a legal action he must face a judge to do that...and he did not flip...no one knows what he or the coffee boy as you call him said in the grand jury so no one knows whether he flipped or not...stop making shit up...


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Where were you when Flynn plead guilty about lying to the FBI on Dec. 1, 2017


He admitted to lying and not fully disclosing his work history...that is not a legal admission of guilt until he does so in a court of law....he deserves the right to explain his action and he only gets that opportunity in a court of law. AND NO ONE HAS BEEN SHOWN TO HAVE FLIPPED....when and if Flynn is prosecuted in a court and pleads guilty then you will be right but not until that happens...


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

The Deep State caretakers involved are familiar names: James Comey (FBI), John Brennan (CIA), James Clapper (ODNI), Loretta Lynch (DOJ), Jeh Johnson (DHS), Admiral Michael Rogers (NSA). And then-director of GCHQ Robert Hannigan

And their fearful leader is the dishonorable President Obama...


----------



## playtime (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > please step outside of that methane filled rw bubble you enjoy so much & get the facts.
> ...




lol!!!!!!!!!!!!   what?   he plead guilty in A COURT OF LAW in exchange for immunity.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 22, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Why do we not have the memo yet?  it is not like the House has been doing anything while the Senate was playing drama queen.
> ...



Why not?  They have not been doing anything else?


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

playtime said:


> lol!!!!!!!!!!!! what? he plead guilty in A COURT OF LAW in exchange for immunity.


He admitted his guilt to a grand jury now the GJ will recommend prosecution or not if they do he will be hauled into court...when that happens get back to me...


----------



## playtime (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Where were you when Flynn plead guilty about lying to the FBI on Dec. 1, 2017
> ...



are you kidding? why was he given immunity, 'eh?   he asked for it early on & mueller turned him down.  he wanted some real inside knowledge that was gonna be verified &  flynn coughed it up..... it's looking like  flynn has the goods on some traitorous weazles.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 22, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> This is astonishing! Rep. Gaetz is right. When all this is said and done, people will indeed be going to jail from the Obama Administration and Deep State .
> 
> 
> Read thoroughly!
> The FISA Abuse Memo Unveiled; What Exactly Is In the Memo, According to Intel Insiders – True Pundit




McGarrett, you da man!  Book him, Dano!  The Democrats are royally f----ked now.   Finally, PROOF of what we have known all along.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

playtime said:


> are you kidding? why was he given immunity, 'eh? he asked for it early on & mueller turned him down. he wanted some real inside knowledge that was gonna be verified. flynn has the goods on some traitorous weasles


He was offered immunity by Robert Mueller but he has not been to a court of law. Flynn has not and will not "flip" he has nothing to offer...mark my words...


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 22, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> This is astonishing! Rep. Gaetz is right. When all this is said and done, people will indeed be going to jail from the Obama Administration and Deep State .
> 
> 
> Read thoroughly!
> The FISA Abuse Memo Unveiled; What Exactly Is In the Memo, According to Intel Insiders – True Pundit




Absolutely sickening.........


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > please step outside of that methane filled rw bubble you enjoy so much & get the facts.
> ...





> In court Friday morning, Flynn's only comments were to answer yes and no to questions from the judge. He told the judge he has not been coerced to plead guilty or been promised a specific sentence. Flynn faces a maximum sentence of five years in prison, according to federal sentencing guidelines, though the judge Friday morning stressed he could impose a harsher or lighter sentence.
> 
> Michael Flynn pleads guilty to lying to FBI, is cooperating with Mueller - CNNPolitics



Damn you make this easy.


----------



## bullwinkle (Jan 22, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> This is astonishing! Rep. Gaetz is right. When all this is said and done, people will indeed be going to jail from the Obama Administration and Deep State .
> 
> 
> Read thoroughly!
> The FISA Abuse Memo Unveiled; What Exactly Is In the Memo, According to Intel Insiders – True Pundit


Isn't that the memo written by Nunez staffers?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > are you kidding? why was he given immunity, 'eh? he asked for it early on & mueller turned him down. he wanted some real inside knowledge that was gonna be verified. flynn has the goods on some traitorous weasles
> ...



He has. You don't know what the fuck you're talking about. Flynn already plead guilty in court. 

_Almost 2 months ago. _


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Damn you make this easy


Thanks dickhead....


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> He has. You don't know what the fuck you're talking about. Flynn already plead guilty in court.
> 
> _Almost 2 months ago._


What court? if you mean a grand jury that is not a court...


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

It's nasty banana republic shit like this that led the American people to vote for an outsider....


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Any republican can take the memo to the floor of the house and read it...I wish one would do so...


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Keep dreaming laughing boy....


----------



## playtime (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > He has. You don't know what the fuck you're talking about. Flynn already plead guilty in court.
> ...


*
^^^  ^^^*


----------



## peach174 (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Where were you when Flynn plead guilty about lying to the FBI on Dec. 1, 2017
> ...




He was arrested for lying to the FBI and he plead guilty.
No one has said that he won't get to have his right to have his court trial.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 22, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > This is astonishing! Rep. Gaetz is right. When all this is said and done, people will indeed be going to jail from the Obama Administration and Deep State .
> ...




It is the kind of dirty rotten politics that the Democrats have perfected and used for many years to get themselves into and keep themselves in power.  Everyone was either on the "take," kept out of the loop, or compromised and afraid to squeal.  But you can't bribe or threaten Trump and now the thread has been pulled that keeps the entire Democratic Party Power Hierarchy Garment, which extends to both Hollywood and the Media as well, in power.   The detonation to the key, structural supports has happened, now it is only a matter of time before the Progressive Party Palace begins to list, twist, crumble and fall.

*I ONLY WONDER*---- ---- just how much sleep is this causing the Oblama's and the Clintorans to lose, have they called their attorneys yet, and whether this will lead to any of the GOP like the Bushs and others-----  you know, all those "fine, real, true "Republicans" who took every chance to denounce Trump as not "one of them" on the election trail.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

peach174 said:


> He was arrested for lying to the FBI and he plead guilty.
> No one has said that he won't get to have his right to have his court trial.


He admitted to lying that is not a guilty plea...a plea must be done in a court of law with a judge, jury and prosecutor and a defense attorney...


----------



## playtime (Jan 22, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



true.  he will have his day in court.  but it is just a formality.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > He was arrested for lying to the FBI and he plead guilty.
> ...



Spin it all you like.
He was charged and plead guilty, now he gets his trial or immunity or both.


----------



## playtime (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > He was arrested for lying to the FBI and he plead guilty.
> ...



do you think he will renege on his plea?  of course not.   will he be found guilty & given what was promised in exchange that he spill his guts?

oh yaaaaaa............


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 22, 2018)

I have deal to offer for all the Trump zealots in this thread.  

If this memo turns out to be more than just one more nothing burger I will come make a thead admitting I was wrong about it.

If in turn the memo turns out to be just one more nothing burger, will you all do the same?


----------



## bullwinkle (Jan 22, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > This is astonishing! Rep. Gaetz is right. When all this is said and done, people will indeed be going to jail from the Obama Administration and Deep State .
> ...


Dale, my old sparring partner, I know you are inclined to believe the manufactured myth surrounding this mysterious memo, but I am not...and mainly because is is the work of the permanently-puckered-Trump-buttkisser Nunez.  If they want release...release it.


Dale Smith said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > This is astonishing! Rep. Gaetz is right. When all this is said and done, people will indeed be going to jail from the Obama Administration and Deep State .
> ...


Dale, my old sparring partner, I know you are pre-disposed to believe the manufactured mysterious myth surrounding this 'secret' memo, but I am not.  Mainly because it is the work of the permanently-puckered-Trump-buttkisser Nunez.  If Republicans want it released, why don't they release it?  Republicans Have Four Easy Ways to #ReleaseTheMemo — and the Evidence for It. Not Doing So Will Prove Them to Be Shameless Frauds.      ps.  hope you are well!


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Spin it all you like.
> He was charged and plead guilty, now he gets his trial or immunity or both


Now you are getting it...If he pleads guilty in court then you will be correct but that has not happened yet and no one knows whether he has or will flip and on what...


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > He has. You don't know what the fuck you're talking about. Flynn already plead guilty in court.
> ...



The court where he plead guilty in front of a judge....at the beginning of December.

Remember, you don't actually know what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



You don't get a trial when you plead guilty. You get sentencing. That's what he's awaiting.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> The court where he plead guilty in front of a judge.
> 
> Remember, you don't actually know what the fuck you're talking about


What judge? what court? you mean a grand jury...


----------



## jillian (Jan 22, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



er.... no. he gets a sentence.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> You don't get a trial when you plead guilty. You get sentencing. That's what he's awaiting


A matter of time will show you to be wrong....believe me I know what I'm talking about...


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Hannity: Bombshell Memo on FISA Surveillance Shows Abuse of Power 'Far Worse Than Watergate'
> ...




You could maybe try watching his show?  He usually backs up his claims by showing you the evidence right there and then spelled out in black and white.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > The court where he plead guilty in front of a judge.
> ...



Grand juries don't have judges, dip. 

Flynn had his day in court. He plead guilty in front of a judge. I've provided the links. You literally refuse to follow the article detailing Flynn's guilty plea. And then refusing to look at his plea in court, insist it never happened.

Yeah, that's not how reality works. Flynn already pled guilty in court before a judge. He's awaiting sentencing.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Given that the 'memo' manufactured by GOP staffers has yet to be released, tell me how he backed it with evidence on his show?


----------



## depotoo (Jan 22, 2018)

If you had read anything, you would know they said it could take up to 19 working days to arrange for it to be properly released.  Does that bother you, they want it done right?





Golfing Gator said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Why hasnt this been declassified yet?
> ...


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > You don't get a trial when you plead guilty. You get sentencing. That's what he's awaiting
> ...



You're clueless, dip. You have no idea how our legal system works.

You didn't even know that Flynn had pled guilty almost 2 months ago. In court, in front of a judge. 

There is no trial after a guilty plea, as there is no guilt or innocence to determine. He's admitted guilt. The only thing being determined now is his sentence.


----------



## bendog (Jan 22, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> This is astonishing! Rep. Gaetz is right. When all this is said and done, people will indeed be going to jail from the Obama Administration and Deep State .
> 
> 
> Read thoroughly!
> The FISA Abuse Memo Unveiled; What Exactly Is In the Memo, According to Intel Insiders – True Pundit


Old bate


----------



## playtime (Jan 22, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



is that why seth rich's family sent hannity a cease & desist order?


----------



## Care4all (Jan 22, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> This is astonishing! Rep. Gaetz is right. When all this is said and done, people will indeed be going to jail from the Obama Administration and Deep State .
> 
> 
> Read thoroughly!
> The FISA Abuse Memo Unveiled; What Exactly Is In the Memo, According to Intel Insiders – True Pundit




that's a real funny tale of non truths!!!!

stay away from True Pundits, the Gateway Pundit, and Infowars....  they fry your brains....  like drugs....


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Bad day for the dems...first Schumer caves then the memo gets aired... Trump wins again...


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Care4all said:


> stay away from True Pundits, the Gateway Pundit, and Infowars.... they fry your brains.... like drugs....


But they keep on being proven correct...


----------



## DrLove (Jan 22, 2018)

I saw Dan Bongino and Matt Gaetz on Fox News over the weekend.
They are angry idiots

https://www.mediaite.com/online/go-...ate-goes-on-tirade-against-politico-reporter/
Marlette: To the boy who cried 'fake news' — just grow up

Reminder:


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Yep bad day for the Dems...holy cow! this makes Watergate look like romper room...


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 22, 2018)

depotoo said:


> If you had read anything, you would know they said it could take up to 19 working days to arrange for it to be properly released.  Does that bother you, they want it done right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldnt trump just do it and be done with it?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 22, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Seth Rich


----------



## Care4all (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > stay away from True Pundits, the Gateway Pundit, and Infowars.... they fry your brains.... like drugs....
> ...


they've NEVER been proven correct!  Ever....

feel free to show one of their conspiracy bull crap like this, that has been proven to be correct...

HINT

there aren't any.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 22, 2018)

I doubt it is quite that simple.  We don’t know what may or may not need redacting, etc.   Patience, my friend.   





TNHarley said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > If you had read anything, you would know they said it could take up to 19 working days to arrange for it to be properly released.  Does that bother you, they want it done right?
> ...


----------



## Tom Horn (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm surprised to see NSA and Mike Rogers involved in this.  I knew Brennan, Clapper, and Comey were filthy traitors, but Rogers?..... I thought he seemed honest and aboveboard.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> I'm surprised to see NSA and Mike Rogers involved in this.  I knew Brennan, Clapper, and Comey were filthy traitors, but Rogers?..... I thought he seemed honest and aboveboard.



And by 'involved in this', you mean named in a memo manufactured by GOP staffers?

That takes about half an hour and a printer.


----------



## Tom Horn (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> And by 'involved in this', you mean named in a memo manufactured by GOP staffers?
> 
> That takes about half an hour and a printer.



The memo is a collection of intercepts and interviews, moron.   Do you think one of your Rat minders would compile it?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised to see NSA and Mike Rogers involved in this.  I knew Brennan, Clapper, and Comey were filthy traitors, but Rogers?..... I thought he seemed honest and aboveboard.
> ...


This is a memo written by the head of the Senate Intelligence Committee that has been investigating these matters for months. It means something.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > lol!!!!!!!!!!!! what? he plead guilty in A COURT OF LAW in exchange for immunity.
> ...



He’s been to court and he plead guilty to the judge. His sentencing was postponed until February to give the FBI time to assess the value of his information. 


Michael Flynn pleads guilty to lying to FBI in Mueller probe


----------



## DrLove (Jan 22, 2018)

Care4all said:


> that's a real funny tale of non truths!!!!
> 
> stay away from True Pundits, the Gateway Pundit, and Infowars....  they fry your brains....  like drugs....



No that was "TRUEPundit" - Solid journalistic integrity!


----------



## depotoo (Jan 22, 2018)

That supposedly has backup to all its charges.  You will have to wait and see.





Skylar said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised to see NSA and Mike Rogers involved in this.  I knew Brennan, Clapper, and Comey were filthy traitors, but Rogers?..... I thought he seemed honest and aboveboard.
> ...


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 22, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



When you plead guilty, there is no trial. A trial determines innocence or guilt. The guilty plea eliminates the trial and we go straight to the sentencing.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > And by 'involved in this', you mean named in a memo manufactured by GOP staffers?
> ...



The memo was manufactured by Nunes and his staffers.....48 hours after Bannon agreed to cooperate with Mueller. You expect us to believe that both the timing and the 'memo' magically showing that Mueller should be pulled from the investigation and the investigation disbanded are coincidence?

Nunes who was recused from the Russia investigation after he was found sneaking into the White House to discuss the investigation into Trump's White House.

So a secret memo we're not allowed to look at, citing intel we can't see, written Trump's closest ally in Congress. Does that about cover it?


----------



## Tom Horn (Jan 22, 2018)

These threads should never have been merged because now the thread doesn't make sense.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 22, 2018)

depotoo said:


> If you had read anything, you would know they said it could take up to 19 working days to arrange for it to be properly released.  Does that bother you, they want it done right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The drama queens say a lot of things, I do not take much of any of it seriously.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

depotoo said:


> That supposedly has backup to all its charges.  You will have to wait and see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed. Show me. Don't tell me.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Ram doesn't has a fucking clue how the legal system works.

You can always tell a bullshitter.....as they're the one's saying 'trust me' the loudest.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 22, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



You means he backs up his lies with highly edited footage which appears to support his positions. 

Hannity and FOX are currently being sued by the “investigator” in the Seth Rich expose for falsely misrepresenting  what he said. FOX are having to defend a report they retracted and denounced.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Bad day for the dems...first Schumer caves then the memo gets aired... Trump wins again...



Schumer didn’t cave, and the memo is fake news. 

McConnell caved on the DACA issue. There will be a bipartisan debate within 3 weeks.


----------



## Tom Horn (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> The memo was manufactured by Nunes and his staffers.....48 hours after Bannon agreed to cooperate with Mueller. You expect us to believe that both the timing and the 'memo' magically showing that Mueller should be pulled from the investigation and the investigation disbanded are coincidence?
> 
> Nunes who was recused from the Russia investigation after he was found sneaking into the White House to discuss the investigation into Trump's White House.
> 
> So a secret memo we're not allowed to look at, citing intel we can't see, written Trump's closest ally in Congress. Does that about cover it?



Who are you trying to convince....me or yourself?   Your post is gibberish because your brain is mush.  You don't understand intel collection and analysis and we both know it.  I'll find you when this plot against Trump is revealed in full.....should be fun to watch you eat your crow burger.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 22, 2018)

Patience, dear.





Skylar said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > That supposedly has backup to all its charges.  You will have to wait and see.
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Jan 22, 2018)

Oh, my!  Lala land is really showing.




Dragonlady said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Bad day for the dems...first Schumer caves then the memo gets aired... Trump wins again...
> ...


----------



## Slyhunter (Jan 22, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > If you had read anything, you would know they said it could take up to 19 working days to arrange for it to be properly released.  Does that bother you, they want it done right?
> ...


That's not how deals are done. The deal is you want DACA, approve the wall. Approve removal of chain immigration and instigate merit based immigration. He is the deal maker after all.


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Patience, dear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Translation: you don’t have squat


----------



## Tom Horn (Jan 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Schumer didn’t cave, and the memo is fake news.
> 
> McConnell caved on the DACA issue. There will be a bipartisan debate within 3 weeks.



Even if Schumer wins a Senate vote, he still has to get his DACA nonsense past the House and a Trump signature.....good luck with that!


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 22, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > The memo was manufactured by Nunes and his staffers.....48 hours after Bannon agreed to cooperate with Mueller. You expect us to believe that both the timing and the 'memo' magically showing that Mueller should be pulled from the investigation and the investigation disbanded are coincidence?
> ...



There is no “plot against Trump”, there is only Trump’s escalating attacks against those investigating him. 

Mueller and company are closing in on the Trumps. Money laundering is a serious offence. Trump and his allies are doing everything possible to discredit Mueller, the FBI and the investigation because they’re shitting their pants on a daily basis. 

No one has acted more guilty than Donald J. Trump. His every action to impede, slow down and/or discredit the investigation screams his fear of being caught.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 22, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Schumer didn’t cave, and the memo is fake news.
> ...


The Dems will never override Trump's veto of DACA.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Patience, dear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Given that for Trumpies, hyperbole is inversely proportionate to substance.....the panty shitting hysterics used by GOP supplicants on this matter don't bode well for it.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Instructing Bannon NOT to answer any questions to the intel committee? Yeah, nothing suspicious about that.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 22, 2018)

Once again, we shall see. Everything will become clear in the relatively near future.





Skylar said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Patience, dear.
> ...


----------



## Tom Horn (Jan 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> There is no “plot against Trump”, there is only Trump’s escalating attacks against those investigating him.
> 
> Mueller and company are closing in on the Trumps. Money laundering is a serious offence. Trump and his allies are doing everything possible to discredit Mueller, the FBI and the investigation because they’re shitting their pants on a daily basis.
> 
> No one has acted more guilty than Donald J. Trump. His every action to impede, slow down and/or discredit the investigation screams his fear of being caught.



Yeah, we know you despise Trump because he's turning Barry's turd pile into gold bricks....must suck to be a communist without a Dear Leader....maybe Raul will take you into his island paradise.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 22, 2018)

The dems will get DACA, and Trump will get the wall and and end to chain/lottery immigration. That's the deal.


----------



## Tom Horn (Jan 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> No that was "TRUEPundit" - Solid journalistic integrity!



Drudge was once a nobody until Willy blew his load on Monica's blue dress......these guys are more legit than CNN.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 22, 2018)

playtime said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Interesting story about that. Seems that someone within the D.C police department told someone at the DNC that a private detective was poking around the Seth Rich case. So, the DNC sends in PR consultant Brad Bauman to be the spokesperson for the Seth Rich's family........but nothing to see here, right?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 22, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > This is astonishing! Rep. Gaetz is right. When all this is said and done, people will indeed be going to jail from the Obama Administration and Deep State .
> ...




Really? So what news sources do you use? CNN? MSNBC?........


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Or.......Hannity is repeating baseless conspiracy batshit and Rich's family demanded that he stop. 

But hey, why go for the simple explanation that makes sense and is backed by overwhelming evidence when you can go for the stupidly complicated conspiracy that makes no sense and is backed by nothing?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 22, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> I have deal to offer for all the Trump zealots in this thread.
> 
> If this memo turns out to be more than just one more nothing burger I will come make a thead admitting I was wrong about it.
> 
> If in turn the memo turns out to be just one more nothing burger, will you all do the same?




I will take you up on that but I am not going to hold you to creating one if it's as bad as they say. There is no need in rubbing someone's face in something like that because this affects ALL of us.....left, right and those in the middle.


----------



## hazlnut (Jan 22, 2018)

MindWars said:


> 'SH*T IS ABOUT TO HIT THE FAN': Ex-Secret Service Agent Warns 'Devastating' FISA Memo Set To 'Expose' Obama
> *The House Intel panel’s passage of New York Republican Rep. Peter King’s motion to release the FISA abuse memo to fellow House members has rocked Washington, D.C.
> 
> 
> ...



EX-secret service...  tells you something about his character.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 22, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > No that was "TRUEPundit" - Solid journalistic integrity!
> ...



LoL - Sure they are!


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > 'SH*T IS ABOUT TO HIT THE FAN': Ex-Secret Service Agent Warns 'Devastating' FISA Memo Set To 'Expose' Obama
> ...



An Ex Secret service agent who has never seen the memo manufactured by the GOP. And thus, can't offer us anything remotely useful about it.


----------



## Tom Horn (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Or.......Hannity is repeating baseless conspiracy batshit and Rich's family demanded that he stop.
> 
> But hey, why go for the simple explanation that makes sense and is backed by overwhelming evidence when you can go for the stupidly complicated conspiracy that makes no sense and is backed by nothing?



"overwhelming evidence"?    Uh, dipshit....most "muggers" don't shoot their victim in the back and run off without his wallet, watch, and phone.   Once again, I'd be surprised if you're allowed out in public.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Or.......Hannity is repeating baseless conspiracy batshit and Rich's family demanded that he stop.
> ...



Most muggers don't shoot and kill people either. Nor do they have the person they are trying to mug fight back.

Again, my little conspiracy theorist....there's jack shit to point to a conspiracy. Yet your ilk continue to make up whatever story you'd like about Seth Rich and then make up whatever story you'd like about 'why' he was killed.

All backed by imagination.


----------



## Tom Horn (Jan 22, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Interesting story about that. Seems that someone within the D.C police department told someone at the DNC that a private detective was poking around the Seth Rich case. So, the DNC sends in PR consultant Brad Bauman to be the spokesperson for the Seth Rich's family........but nothing to see here, right?



Sounds like the old Joe Bonanno kind of offer......"take the money and keep your mouth shut, or end up like your son, your choice".


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 22, 2018)

bullwinkle said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Hey ya! Good to see you around! Yes, I do believe that the prior admin abused the FISA courts and used a third party in the UK to target people in President Trump's campaign in order to try and swing the election for Hillary or worst case scenario they would attempt to through as many roadblocks in his way as possible. We already have plenty of evidence showing an incredible anti-Trump bias within the FBI, the same FBI that allowed the Hildebeast to walk.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 22, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting story about that. Seems that someone within the D.C police department told someone at the DNC that a private detective was poking around the Seth Rich case. So, the DNC sends in PR consultant Brad Bauman to be the spokesperson for the Seth Rich's family........but nothing to see here, right?
> ...




Yeah, I think that's a good summation. I saw an interview with the Rich family and they didn't strike me as being all that bright and certainly not very articulate. 

BTW, Seth Rich was alive and coherent when he was taken to the hospital. This was on Reddit if I am not mistaken....


----------



## Tom Horn (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Most muggers don't shoot and kill people either. Nor do they have the person they are trying to mug fight back.
> 
> Again, my little conspiracy theorist....there's jack shit to point to a conspiracy. Yet your ilk continue to make up whatever story you'd like about Seth Rich and then make up whatever story you'd like about 'why' he was killed.
> 
> All backed by imagination.



Ever mugged anybody, pissant?  I have back in the city when we did shit like that....Sneak up behind a drunk or a queer, grab their ankles, ride em down onto the sidewalk with your knee in the middle of their back, slide the watch off, take the wallet, tell them if they look back at you they're going to get hurt and disappear.  Your turn.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 22, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > 'SH*T IS ABOUT TO HIT THE FAN': Ex-Secret Service Agent Warns 'Devastating' FISA Memo Set To 'Expose' Obama
> ...




People never leave the secret service and take up another career?????


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 22, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Most muggers don't shoot and kill people either. Nor do they have the person they are trying to mug fight back.
> ...




Oddly enough the D.C police and the FBI needed access to Seth Rich's laptop...,.......Hmmmmmm? If it was just a random, botched robbery attempt? Why would they be interested in his laptop?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> This is astonishing! Rep. Gaetz is right. When all this is said and done, people will indeed be going to jail from the Obama Administration and Deep State .
> 
> 
> Read thoroughly!
> The FISA Abuse Memo Unveiled; What Exactly Is In the Memo, According to Intel Insiders – True Pundit



The House Intel committee could declassify it in less than a week. Trump could declassify it instantly.

They're stalling for a reason.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > This is astonishing! Rep. Gaetz is right. When all this is said and done, people will indeed be going to jail from the Obama Administration and Deep State .
> ...


Lots and lotsa criminals to cover for so they don't get mugged and killed like Seth Rich.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Most muggers don't shoot and kill people either. Nor do they have the person they are trying to mug fight back.
> ...



You're the one trying to back a batshit conspiracy theory. You're the one that needs to back that batshit. Your assessment of how to mug someone vs. the evidence and the police reports has the same winner every time.

Not you. 

The burden to prove your batshit is completely on you. And you've got jack shit.


----------



## The Breeze (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > This is astonishing! Rep. Gaetz is right. When all this is said and done, people will indeed be going to jail from the Obama Administration and Deep State .
> ...



I don't think yours going to like the reason.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Muggers usual take your money and your watch... Just say the name Seth Rich in front of Debbie Blabbermouth Schultz and watch her twitch and stutter..


----------



## paperview (Jan 22, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> Ever mugged anybody, pissant?  I have back in the city when we did shit like that....Sneak up behind a drunk or a queer, grab their ankles, ride em down onto the sidewalk with your knee in the middle of their back, slide the watch off, take the wallet, tell them if they look back at you they're going to get hurt and disappear.  Your turn.



^ A proud Trump deplorable.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

What are you libs going to do when you find out your party is not beyond murder to stay in power?


----------



## Tom Horn (Jan 22, 2018)

paperview said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > Ever mugged anybody, pissant?  I have back in the city when we did shit like that....Sneak up behind a drunk or a queer, grab their ankles, ride em down onto the sidewalk with your knee in the middle of their back, slide the watch off, take the wallet, tell them if they look back at you they're going to get hurt and disappear.  Your turn.
> ...



Hey, a guy's gotta eat.....like I told somebody yesterday, I got a colorful past but the Army squared me away and I made something of myself.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 22, 2018)

playtime said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




I hope your not too heartbroken when your wet dream doesn't come true...Trump will be just fine ..It's those Obama, Hillary cronies in the FBI and justice Dept who will be prosecuted


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Jroc said:


> I hope your not too heartbroken when your wet dream doesn't come true...Trump will be just fine ..It's those Obama, Hillary cronies in the FBI and justice Dept who will be prosecuted


Winner post...100% on target...


----------



## Jroc (Jan 22, 2018)

playtime said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



immunity from from sweetie?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Muggers usual take your money and your watch... Just say the name Seth Rich in front of Debbie Blabbermouth Schultz and watch her twitch and stutter..



Laughing......most muggers don't kill you. Or have their victims fight back. 

Robberies were running rampant in that neighborhood. With the police and the family recognizing it as a robbery gone wrong. But you know better than all of them, huh?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Jroc said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



The crime he plead guilty to and is awaiting sentencing for. 

Up to 5 years in prison is what Flynn is currently facing.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Laughing......most muggers don't kill you. Or have their victims fight back.


This mugger did...and he left the dough behind....


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Laughing......most muggers don't kill you. Or have their victims fight back.
> ...



So the police and the victims family on wrong?

Smiling....I want you on record saying it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



He'll never serve a day!


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Depends on what he gives up. They delayed his sentencing so that they could assess the utility of his testimony. 

The better the results, the better the sentence for Flynn.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> So the police and the victims family on wrong?
> 
> Smiling....I want you on record saying it


Wrong about what? the parents protested Fox news to stop Hannity from digging into the death of their son...totally understandable but yes sometimes people are wrong. Sometimes there is not enough evidence to prove one way or the other...but muggers that kill you do not run away without the wallet and the cash.. so it raises suspicion...


----------



## Jroc (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



He's getting immunity from the crime he's supposedly about to be sentenced for?...that's not how it works sweetie


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 22, 2018)

Will believe it when someone goes to jail...."real" jail...."real" time.

Until then, it's just rhetoric


----------



## Jroc (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




it's actually going to be quite amusing watching you people as the facts come out.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 22, 2018)

Jroc said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


and it will be amusing to watch you Trumpettes when the Mueller investigation facts come out!!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Yeah, and if a frog could fly he wouldn't bump his ass!

Flynn has nothing on anyone.  If he did, he could cut a deal for a pardon easier than pleading guilty.

You still have nothing on anyone!


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > So the police and the victims family on wrong?
> ...



The police and parents recognize this was a robbery attempt. 

So you're claiming that the police and parents are wrong about Rich's death? Just say it.

Or.....you could just continue to insinuate an argument you can't possibly back up.....with ellipses.....


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



You've seen Flynn's testimony? If so, can you link to it?

Or are you offering us your *imagination* about Flynn's testimony? Because that's not quite the same thing, is it?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Jroc said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



It is if he's offered zero time for the crime. They're assessing the utility of his testimony now, hun. That's why sentencing was delayed until February.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 22, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




If you'd look at things objectively, although i don't think its possible for a liberal, the "Russian collusion" story is pure fallacy...You people should be more worried about abuse of power from Obama and the Clintons... it's so obvious, but you don't car,e as long as its you leftist doing it


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > So the police and the victims family on wrong?
> ...


Utter made up nonsense. A mugger can easily flee without robbing a victim if they panic because they unexpectedly kill their victim.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



That's not immunity sweetie ...look it up


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> The police and parents recognize this was a robbery attempt.
> 
> So you're claiming that the police and parents are wrong about Rich's death? Just say it.


No I'm saying it doesn't fit the pattern of a robbery it looks like a hit to me...


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Jroc said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Based on what? A 'memo' manufactured by Nunes? 

With 4 indictments, 2 guilty pleas, Bannon agreeing to cooperate with Mueller and Trump admitting that he fired Comey because the Russia Investigation........there's a reason Trump is desperate to shut this investigation down.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > The police and parents recognize this was a robbery attempt.
> ...



Wouldn't the police be able to notice a hit......or are they in on it too?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> utter made up nonsense. A mugger can easily flee without robbing a victim if they panic because the unexpectedly kill their victim


Can't you see that that is a bigger stretch of a scenario than mine?  He kills him and then he panics and leaves the money behind? are you crazy?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 22, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Schumer didn’t cave, and the memo is fake news.
> ...



Trump has said several times he wants the Dreamers to stay, just give him a clean bill. 

The House will flip in November. And the Supreme Court is overturning Republican gerrymandering at a rapid clip.  Republican days are numbered.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Wouldn't the police be able to notice a hit......or are they in on it too?


This isn't TV if they have no evidence or they don't want to see the evidence is all a possibility...


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > utter made up nonsense. A mugger can easily flee without robbing a victim if they panic because the unexpectedly kill their victim
> ...



The police sure didn't think so.

So either your 'scenario' requires that the police are in on it too......

Or you expect us to ignore the police and instead believe you because _you think _you know better.

Either seems.....implausible.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




indictments for what? process crimes?..No such thing as "Russian Collusion" sweetie, only in your own little brainwashed mind


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't the police be able to notice a hit......or are they in on it too?
> ...



So you're convinced it was a hit by the stunning lack of evidence it was a hit?

Wow. By that logic the moon must be made of cheese because there's zero evidence that it is.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > utter made up nonsense. A mugger can easily flee without robbing a victim if they panic because the unexpectedly kill their victim
> ...



they were in a fight....  Seth's hands were bruise...and knees were bruised and face was bruised.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Jroc said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Guilty please for lying to the FBI about meetings with Russians. With Trump admitting that he fired Comey because of the Russian investigation. And Comey testifying that Trump tried to get him to end the investigation into Flynn. 

And Trump admitting on Twitter that he knew of Flynn's crimes BEFORE firing Comey. 

Which is why the more that the Mueller Team uncovers, the more indictments come down, the more guilty pleas they have........the louder Trump and his team scream 'witch hunt'.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Care4all said:


> they were in a fight.... Seth's hands were bruise...


If I were being killed I'd fight back too what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > utter made up nonsense. A mugger can easily flee without robbing a victim if they panic because the unexpectedly kill their victim
> ...


No, I can’t see that. Especially since no one involved in the case sees it your way. As usual, you’re simply manufacturing bullshit to support your hapless position.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> No, I can’t see that. Especially since *no one involved in the case sees it your way*. As usual, you’re simply manufacturing bullshit to support your hapless position


The PI did and he was sent packing...


----------



## Jroc (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Process crime like i said..Comey was corrupt and disgraced the FBI which is why he was fired..Trump could fire Muller too if he wanted to


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > they were in a fight.... Seth's hands were bruise...
> ...



He was shot in the back. As professional hits go, a brutal fist fight followed by shots in the back are some sloppy, sloppy work.

As a sloppy robbery attempt in a neighborhood where robbery was rampant, that fits perfectly.

Which might explain why the police recognized it as a robbery.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Jroc said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Trump cited the Russian investigation as the reason he fired comey. Comey cites Trump as ordering him to end the Flynn investigation. WIth Trump admitting via Twitter that he knew of Flynn's crimes BEFORE firing Comey. 

There's a reason Trump is shitting his pants, desperately trying to end Mueller's investigation.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > they were in a fight.... Seth's hands were bruise...
> ...


it's why the robbery was BOTCHED, and they ended up shooting him as he ran to get away...the cops nearby heard the shots, turned on their siren and made it to the scene near immediately....  the perp or perps ran like the dickens, their robbery turned in to a murder...


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> He was shot in the back. As professional hits go, a brutal fist fight followed by shots in the back are some sloppy, sloppy work.
> 
> As a sloppy robbery attempt in a neighborhood where robbery was rampant, that fits perfectly.
> 
> Which might explain why the police recognized it as a robbery


There have been thousands of hits where a shot in the head or back is used...


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Care4all said:


> it's why the robbery was BOTCHED, and they ended up shooting him as he ran to get away...the cops nearby heard the shots, turned on their siren and made it to the scene near immediately.... the perp or perps ran like the dickens, *their robbery turned in to a murder.*..


Or a hit interrupted...


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > He was shot in the back. As professional hits go, a brutal fist fight followed by shots in the back are some sloppy, sloppy work.
> ...



Not after a brutal fist fight. 

Again, your 'scenario' is laughably implausible. As its one of the two following situations:

1) The Police were in on Rich's murder.

2) You expect us to ignore the police and their investigation because you pretend you know better than they do. 

Either is stupidly implausible.


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > it's why the robbery was BOTCHED, and they ended up shooting him as he ran to get away...the cops nearby heard the shots, turned on their siren and made it to the scene near immediately.... the perp or perps ran like the dickens, *their robbery turned in to a murder.*..
> ...


You should prove that then. I’m sure Hannity would put you on his show, if you could.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > it's why the robbery was BOTCHED, and they ended up shooting him as he ran to get away...the cops nearby heard the shots, turned on their siren and made it to the scene near immediately.... the perp or perps ran like the dickens, *their robbery turned in to a murder.*..
> ...



Or....your imagination.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Not after a brutal fist fight.
> 
> Again, your 'scenario' is laughably implausible. As its one of the two following situations:


Mine is????? give me a break...lets see I'm going to rob someone and I have a gun so instead of pulling the gun out and forcing the guy to hand over his money I'm going to try and fight him first and then shoot him in the back but leave the wallet full of cash a gold chain and a watch...sure...


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> You should prove that then. I’m sure Hannity would put you on his show, if you could.


My big show biz break....


----------



## Care4all (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Not after a brutal fist fight.
> ...


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Not after a brutal fist fight.
> ...



Yes, yours. As your scenario would require that either the police were IN on the Rich murder. Or that you expect us to ignore the police and their investigation because you pretend you know better.

Ram.....you're a vastly inferior source to the police on this matter.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Yeah......I'd be more concerned for Ram if he hadn't explicitly omitted the reasons WHY his scenario is implausible from his reply and refused to address them.

That demonstrates avoidance. Not delusion.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Yeah......I'd be more concerned for Ram if he hadn't explicitly omitted the reasons WHY his scenario is implausible from his reply and refused to address them.
> 
> That demonstrates avoidance. Not delusion


What did I omit....My scenario is as valid as yours...


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Not after a brutal fist fight.
> ...


_“Instead of pulling the gun out...”_

Oh look, there’s new evidence in the case. 

Ok, let’s see your evidence the gun wasn’t pulled right away......


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You should prove that then. I’m sure Hannity would put you on his show, if you could.
> ...


Well? What are ya waiting for...?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah......I'd be more concerned for Ram if he hadn't explicitly omitted the reasons WHY his scenario is implausible from his reply and refused to address them.
> ...



Mine carries the weight of a police investigation. Yours is backed by you citing yourself. Our sources are not equal. As to what you omitted.....everything bolded was scrubbed from your reply:



> "Not after a brutal fist fight.
> 
> Again, your 'scenario' is laughably implausible. As its one of the two following situations:
> 
> ...



Why would I ignore the police and their investigation and instead believe you, citing *yourself*? Why would any rational person?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> Well? What are ya waiting for...?


Bigger pay...cheapskates over at Fox...


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Why would I ignore the police and their investigation and instead believe you, citing *yourself*? Why would any rational person?


I'm not asking you to..just saying things are not always as they appear to be Skylar...in fact it is actually rare that they are...


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Well? What are ya waiting for...?
> ...


Who needs to be paid? You would be a hero on the right. You clearly have nothing to go on.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Why would I ignore the police and their investigation and instead believe you, citing *yourself*? Why would any rational person?
> ...



Why would I or any rational person accept you citing yourself as being 'as plausible' as the conclusions of a police investigation?

Is it your random uses of ellipses......


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> Who needs to be paid? You would be a hero on the right


No way I want the bucks besides I'm not of the right...don't want to be their hero. I'm on the side of America and until we shed the lefty righty thing we will be stuck with what we have had for far too long...America first the people first...


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Why would I or any rational person accept you citing yourself as being 'as plausible' as the conclusions of a police investigation?
> 
> Is it your random uses of ellipses


Millions agree with me Skylar look on the internet...


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Who needs to be paid? You would be a hero on the right
> ...


If you were on the side of America, you wouldn’t make shit up out of whole cloth. I’m still waiting for your evidence that the gun wasn’t pulled right away.....


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Why would I or any rational person accept you citing yourself as being 'as plausible' as the conclusions of a police investigation?
> ...


WTF does that mean? Millions of people believed Saddam Hussein was involved in 9/11, does that lend even an iota of credibility to that nonsense?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> If you were on the side of America, you wouldn’t make shit up out of whole cloth. I’m still waiting for your evidence that the gun wasn’t pulled right away.....


Because if it was Seth would not have bruises on his fist. Why would a fight take place if a gun was present from the beginning on one side only? Doesn't pass the smell test...


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> WTF does that mean? Millions of people believed Saddam Hussein was involved in 9/11, does that lend even an iota of credibility to that nonsense?


I know a lot of people and I have never met anyone that thinks or thought Saddam was in on 911...


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



You obviously never watch him.  He backs up his stories whenever possible with detailed documentation, not "footage," and a constant panoply of the top most experts to give direct analysis of the events.  I'm not always a big fan of his and I know sometimes he sounds a bit too much like a GOP water-boy, but overall he is one of the best documented news commentators around these days.


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > If you were on the side of America, you wouldn’t make shit up out of whole cloth. I’m still waiting for your evidence that the gun wasn’t pulled right away.....
> ...


Someone struggling to take a gun away from a would be robber.

So you have no evidence to corroborate your made up bullshit.... is that what you’re saying?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> Someone struggling to take a gun away from a would be robber.
> 
> So you have no evidence to corroborate your made up bullshit.... is that what you’re saying?


I'm not a cop...I wasn't there...just giving a possible scenario as to what may have took place given the evidence we are allowed to see and hear...the question is why does this subject always get you libs so animated? could it be that deep down in your heart you know your party is capable of something like this? Capable of murdering people that stand in their way?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 22, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Given that the 'memo' hasn't been released yet, how could he back it up with 'footage'?


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > WTF does that mean? Millions of people believed Saddam Hussein was involved in 9/11, does that lend even an iota of credibility to that nonsense?
> ...


You know there’s more than just the 3 people you know, right?

_US public thinks Saddam had role in 9/11

Seven in 10 Americans continue to believe that Iraq's Saddam Hussein had a role in the 11 September 2001 attacks, even though the Bush administration and congressional investigators say they have no evidence of this._​
So again I ask, since you evaded the first time.... even if that’s true.... what does that mean if millions of idiots believe Rich was assassinated?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> You know there’s more than just the 3 people you know, right?


Like I said I've never ever heard that suggestion from anyone...you can find anything on line...I'm only saying that is news to me...


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Someone struggling to take a gun away from a would be robber.
> ...


*”I wasn't there...just giving a possible scenario...”*

So I was right.... you’re just making shit up.

Thanks for playin’.


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You know there’s more than just the 3 people you know, right?
> ...


Shit, just about everything is news to you. 

So for the third time, I ask... so what if millions of idiots like you think it was a hit? How does that lend your admittedly made up bullshit any verification?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> *”I wasn't there...just giving a possible scenario...”*
> 
> So I was right.... you’re just making shit up.
> 
> Thanks for playin’.


Not making shit up...you joined the convo late...we were discussing possible scenarios...that's all...I'm not a robot that gets downloads from my party or the MSM...you obviously are...


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> Shit, just about everything is news to you.
> 
> So for the third time, I ask... so what if millions of idiots like you think it was a hit? How does that lend your admittedly made up bullshit any verification?



Hey I've been more on target than you over the last year....nothing you have predicted has come to pass...not one thing...


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> Shit, just about everything is news to you.


Trump is still president didn't you predict he would be gone by 2018? I think you did....you are wrong all the time but you still come back for more...must be some kind of a condition you have...


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 22, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > 'SH*T IS ABOUT TO HIT THE FAN': Ex-Secret Service Agent Warns 'Devastating' FISA Memo Set To 'Expose' Obama
> ...




Character.  Character.  Hmm.  I had a boss who used to guard Al Gore and one day they and the family were flying somewhere and Gore's kid was a little, rotten brat, so my ex-boss told him to go sit down or something and the kid went crying to his father.  Daddy!  Daddy!  The mean agent scared me!!!  You know, those awful SS types that you want to get a good education so you don't grow up like (serving others).  What a terrible thing, especially a POLITICIAN, to have to debase himself serving others!  So Al fired him for trying to make his sissy boy grow up a little and not be such a jerk, and now my ex-boss is an "ex" too.


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > *”I wasn't there...just giving a possible scenario...”*
> ...


LOLOLOLOL 

You admit you weren’t there; you admit your “evidence” is nothing but conjecture..., but you’re not making shit up??


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Shit, just about everything is news to you.
> ...


Moron.... once my pool date was wrong.... *I stopped pushing it*.

You admit you have no fucking clue what you’re talking about, *yet you persist*.

4th time.... what difference does it make towards the actual death of Seth Rich if millions of idiots like you _think_ it was a hit? C’mon, Spunky, why can’t you answer that?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> Moron.... once my pool date was wrong.... *I stopped pushing it*.
> 
> You admit you have no fucking clue what you’re talking about, *yet you persist*.


Yes you were wrong as can be...I am not wrong...you can not prove I am...in fact I'm almost always right...just ask my wife...


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Shit, just about everything is news to you.
> ...


LOL

Now you’re deflecting about predictions rather than answer a simple question...?

5th time...what difference does it make towards the actual death of Seth Rich if millions of idiots like you _think_ it was a hit?


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Moron.... once my pool date was wrong.... *I stopped pushing it*.
> ...


LOL 

I don’t have to prove you wrong when you’re making up shit and can’t prove yourself right.

But I can expose how afraid you are to answer a simple question...

6th time... what difference does it make towards the actual death of Seth Rich if millions of idiots like you _think_ it was a hit?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> I don’t have to prove you wrong when you’re making up shit and can’t prove yourself right


You can't because you were not there either... Did the cops find the mugger yet?

didn't think so...


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t have to prove you wrong when you’re making up shit and can’t prove yourself right
> ...


LOLOL

That doesn’t make you made up bullshit any less of made up bullshit. Nor does it help you prove it’s not bullshit.

7th time, highlighting what a coward you are... what difference does it make towards the actual death of Seth Rich if millions of idiots like you _think_ it was a hit?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> That doesn’t make you made up bullshit any less of made up bullshit. Nor does it help you prove it’s not bullshit.


No but history will though...just like always...


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > That doesn’t make you made up bullshit any less of made up bullshit. Nor does it help you prove it’s not bullshit.
> ...


Like always??

LOL

Like when you predicted Moore would win?

Notice how you flat out refuse to answer my question?

8th time... what difference does it make towards the actual death of Seth Rich if millions of idiots like you _think_ it was a hit?

What are you so afraid of?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The article you linked to is dated 2003, a year after the invasion, when Bush and Cheney were actively lying about Saddam’s role. Only an idiot thinks that today. 

Just like only an idiot believed that Seth Rich had anything to do with WikiLeaks. Even FOX has admitted that Hannity made it up.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 22, 2018)

On the OP.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> Like always??
> 
> LOL
> 
> Like when you predicted Moore would win?


I never predicted he would win I only defended him against unproven accusations...I told you back then he was not my choice...by the way...what happened to all of those women? now that the election is over I guess they all slithered away like the lying snakes they are...


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 22, 2018)

And how is the little lying weasel's law suits coming along? LOL


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Like always??
> ...


The women were likely bullshitting from the start.

You’re still avoiding my question question; 9th time...what difference does it make towards the actual death of Seth Rich if millions of idiots like you _think_ it was a hit?

And you never predicted Moore would win???

LOLOLOLOL


Rambunctious said:


> Moore will win...


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 22, 2018)

MindWars said:


> 'SH*T IS ABOUT TO HIT THE FAN': Ex-Secret Service Agent Warns 'Devastating' FISA Memo Set To 'Expose' Obama
> *The House Intel panel’s passage of New York Republican Rep. Peter King’s motion to release the FISA abuse memo to fellow House members has rocked Washington, D.C.
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe if you waited until any of this BS actually happened, you would not be so totally fos.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 22, 2018)

While Democrats' / the FBI'S / the DOJ's / the Obama administration's TREASON needs to be fully exposed...

I do have a question...

The GOP said what is gound in the memos are so shocking, that they will 'shake the foundation of the country' and change it - cause Americans to cry out for change / justice... 

If these memos / documents show criminal activity, WHY are the Republicans intent on releasing the evidence and GETTING PUBLIC SUPPORT *BEFORE* DOING THE RIGHT THING and acting upon it?

PER WALK Mueller, Comey, Strzok, Lynch, Holder, Hillary, and Obama already...

The evidence is there.... The evidence has BEEN there...  The only thing missing has been the objective, non-partisan will to pursue true justice.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Like always??
> ...



None of these women has “slithered away”. You just haven’t heard about them because Roy Moore lost and the media has moved on. 

Before WAPO published the Moore story, they had more than 30 witnesses to Moore’s behaviour - the women, their families, friends and co-workers. 

Initially, Moore admitted he dated underage girls with their parents’ permission. As the affair went on he changed his story and said he’d never met any of them.  The notes, letter, cards, and other memorabilia these women have say otherwise. 

One of his accusers has sued Roy Moore for defamation in calling her a liar. I think he’ll settle or he’ll lose.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> None of these women has “slithered away”. You just haven’t heard about them because Roy Moore lost and the media has moved on.
> 
> Before WAPO published the Moore story, they had more than 30 witnesses to Moore’s behaviour - the women, their families, friends and co-workers.
> 
> ...


I can't find any court action or legal papers being filed by any of these women...Maybe it's too soon but I'd bet you a million bucks they will not be going to court and there is no way that Moore will pay them...he is a fighter and he will not cave...so we will see...


----------



## Jroc (Jan 22, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




ok genius...The Russian thing is a fake, always has been. Why would Trump want that fake crap continued?..Comey ran a corrupt FBI... The justice dept was corrupted under Obama. The only reason there is a Independent council on this fake issue is because Sessions dropped the ball like a bitch, which is why Trump was thinking about firing him...Liberals make up phony issues, simply to distract from the real issue of collusion and corruption under the Obama administration...messing emails ..messing texts, are part of the cover up...Its pathetic that you leftist put so much faith these thoroughly corrupt people


----------



## Skylar (Jan 23, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> While Democrats' / the FBI'S / the DOJ's / the Obama administration's TREASON needs to be fully exposed...
> 
> I do have a question...
> 
> ...



Trump could release Nunes' memo instantly. Nunes could release it in 5 days.* Neither are.
*
Instead, they're going to *allude* to a memo you can read, citing 'evidence' you're not allowed to see, written by Trump's closest ally in Congress. *They're stalling for a reason.
*
With Trumpies, the level of hyperbole and the level of substance are almost always inversely proportionate.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 23, 2018)

Jroc said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



That there were serious crimes in the Trump team is beyond question. That these crimes are immediately related to Russia is also beyond question. *As the 2 guilty pleas undeniably indicate.
*
So your premise is demonstrable bullshit. 



> Why would Trump want that fake crap continued?..Comey ran a corrupt FBI... The justice dept was corrupted under Obama. The only reason there is a Independent council on this fake issue is because Sessions dropped the ball like a bitch



Session recused himself because *Sessions lied about contacts with the Russian ambassador. *Flynn lied about contacts with Russians. Papadopoulos lied about contact with Russians. Pence lied about contacts between the Trump team and the Russians. Insisting there was zero contact between the campaign and Russian officials. 

Notice a pattern yet?


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 23, 2018)

Skylar said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > While Democrats' / the FBI'S / the DOJ's / the Obama administration's TREASON needs to be fully exposed...
> ...


SORTA LIKE 'ALLUDING' TO 'COLLUSION' WITHOUT EVER PRODUCING EVIDENCE TO SUPPOR THE CLAIM...?


BWUHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Skylar (Jan 23, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



4 indictments and 2 guilty pleas.

*There's absolutely no debate that there were very serious crimes in the Trump team. And that those crimes were immediately related to Russia. *Yet the more indictments and the more guilty pleas that come down, the louder that conservatives squeal that the investigation should end immediately.

Where by any rational standard, the opposite would be true.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 23, 2018)

Skylar said:


> [4 indictments and 2 guilty pleas.


4 INDICTMENTS - ALL 'SCOOTER LIBBY' ATTEMPTS TO JUSTIFY THE WITCH HUNT

2 Indictments for Tax Evasion dating back to BEFORE OBAMA WAS ELECTED PRESIDENT
- Word is charges against Manaforte will be dropped because of illegal / improper execution of the warrant, collecting things NOT on the warrant which taints the evidence / search, and it all goes 'bye-bye. 

1 'Indictment' of a self-important unpaid Trump campaign workers who was made a person of interest due to an overheard conversation in a British Pub Between a DRUNK Papa and a supposed Aussie Diplomat - the guy wore a wire and shopped a book deal (Toady and obvious Mueller plant)

1 Indictment of Flynn for Lying to the FBI after being interviewed by STRZOK; the charge will go away  now that it has been revealed Strzok - the extremist Anti-Trump Pro-Hillary disgraced criminal FBI agent - protected Abedin and Mills from the same charge.  


ZERO evidence that a crime was even committed warranting an investigation / this witch hunt. 

ZERO evidence of 'Collusion', which isn't even a crime. 

ZERO evidence of any crime committed BY TRUMP (Democrats are a completely different story!

Bwuhaha.....

Now the Witch HUNTERS are exposed as 'Secret Society' TRAITORS, and it goes all the way back to OBAMA himself....


----------



## Skylar (Jan 23, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > [4 indictments and 2 guilty pleas.
> ...



*2 Guilty Pleas.* They've admitted to their crimes. *They've admitted to lying to the FBI about Trump team contacts with Russia.
*
There's no debate that there are very serious crimes in the Trump Team. And that those crimes are immediately related to contacts with Russia.

And the investigation is just getting started! Mueller's only been at it for 6 months and he's got 4 indictments and 2 guilty pleas. Republicans had 8 separate investigations into Benghazi spanning 4 years and couldn't find shit.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 23, 2018)

Skylar said:


> *2 Guilty Pleas.* They've admitted to their crimes. *They've admitted to lying to the FBI about Trump team contacts with Russia.*



4 'SCOOTER LIBBYS'

2 Guilty Please for LYING - no connection to Trump himself, No collusion, *No crime*...as opposed to Mueller, Comey, McCabe, Trzok, Holder, Lynch, Rice, Hillary, Obama....

YOU GOT NOTING ON TRUMP!  You can't even prove a crime was committed warranting this investigation!

THIS witch hunt was / is the traitors' 'INSURANCE POLICY' and has FAILED to delivery any evidence of crimes against Trump...but has exposed crimes perpetrated by the 'WITCH HUNTERS'!

BWUHAHAHAHA...SUCK IT, SNOWFLAKE.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 23, 2018)

G-man told FBI mistress nothing to Trump-Russia collusion before joining

FBI's Strzok allegedly dismissed Mueller probe: 'no big there there'

_'New text messages allegedly reveal that controversial FBI official Peter Strzok was hesitant about joining Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s Russia investigation team because of his “gut sense” there would be “no big there there.”_ 

*STRZOK ALREADY NEW THERE WAS NOTHING TO THE 'COLLUSION' WITCH HUNT!*


----------



## Skylar (Jan 23, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > *2 Guilty Pleas.* They've admitted to their crimes. *They've admitted to lying to the FBI about Trump team contacts with Russia.*
> ...



Two guilty pleas for *lying to the FBI about the Trump teams contacts with Russia.
*
With Trump admitting via twitter that he knew of Flynn's crimes BEFORE he fired Comey.

And Trump admitting that he fired Comey because of the Russia investigation. 

And Comey testifying that Trump ordered him to stop his investigation into Flynn's crimes.

And its still worse. As Flynn was only ONE of the two people who plead guilty about lying to the FBI about contacts between the Trump team and Russia. George Papadopoulos' fiancée, he has *way* more to divulge about the Trump campaign.



> The fiancee of George Papadopoulos, a former foreign policy adviser to President Donald Trump who pleaded guilty to lying to the FBI last year, said there’s a lot the public doesn’t know yet.
> 
> “There’s a lot to come,” Simona Mangiante told The Washington Post. “He was the first one to break a hole on all of this.”
> 
> ...



Laughing......but through it all you insist there's nothing to see. That everything is fine.

Keep those eyes screwed shut. Smiling.....it won't matter.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 23, 2018)

Skylar said:


> And Trump admitting that he fired Comey because of the Russia investigation.
> 
> And Comey testifying that Trump ordered him to stop his investigation into Flynn's crimes.


*YOU ARE A LIAR!*

TRUMP DID NOT ADMIT TO FIRING COMEY BECAUSE HE WAS INVESTIGATING THE NO-CRIME OF 'COLLUSION'!

TRUMP DID NOT SAY HE ORDERED COMEY TO STOP INVESTIGATING FLYNN!

*Produce the evidence that Trump said these things* - but the fact is you *CAN'T!*

*You just lost ALL credibility by LYING* to try to prove your butt-hurt defense of an investigation that cant even prove a crime was committed!


----------



## Skylar (Jan 23, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > And Trump admitting that he fired Comey because of the Russia investigation.
> ...



Comey says otherwise:



> In his prepared testimony, Comey recalled that, at that Oval Office meeting, the president said: "I hope you can see your way clear to letting this go, to letting Flynn go. He is a good guy. I hope you can let this go."
> 
> "I took it as a direction," Comey told the Senate hearing Thursday. "I mean, this is a president of the United States with me alone saying, 'I hope this.' I took it as, this is what he wants me to do. I didn't obey that, but that's the way I took it."
> 
> Comey: I took it as an order when Trump told me to drop Flynn investigation



And Mueller took Comey's testimony seriously. Mueller has already interviewed Comey in depth on the matter.

And Trump made it clear why he fired Comey:



> “When I decided to just do it I said to myself, I said, ‘You know, this Russia thing with Trump and Russia is a made-up story.’”
> 
> Trump says he was considering 'this Russia thing' when he fired Comey - CNNPolitics



And Mueller is taking that very seriously as well. 

4 indictments, 2 guilty pleas, Flynn admitting that he lied to the FBI about contacts between the Trump team and the Russians, Papadoupoulos admitting he lied to the FBI about contacts between the Trump team and the Russians, Trump admitting via twitter that he knew of Flynn's crimes before he fired Comey, Trump admitting that he fired Comey because of the Russia investigation, and Comey testifying that Trump ordered him to stop his investigation into Flynn's crimes.

Smiling....tiny cuts, Easy. Thousands and thousands of tiny cuts.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 23, 2018)

Skylar said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



*FROM YOUR OWN POST JUST NOW:*

_'In his prepared testimony, Comey recalled that, at that Oval Office meeting, the president said: "I hope you can see your way clear to letting this go, to letting Flynn go. He is a good guy. I hope you can let this go."_

_ "I took it as a direction," Comey told the Senate hearing Thursday. "I mean, this is a president of the United States with me alone saying, 'I hope this.' I took it as, this is what he wants me to do. I didn't obey that, but that's the way I took it."_

*In WHAT universe is 'I HOPE you can see your way clear...' the same as 'STOP'?!*
*
It is NOT!*

OF COURSE Comey would say 'I took it as an order' - He, Mueller, McCabe, Strzok, Lynch, and Obama just got exposed for their* TREASON *- COMPLETE WITH SOMETHING THEY DON'T HAVE ON TRUMP - *EVIDENCE!* 

Like I said, short-round, you don't even have evidence that a crime was EVER committed to warrant this investigation.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 23, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



So now Comey *did* testify Trump ordered him to stop his investigation of Flynn?

Well that was easy.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 23, 2018)

Skylar said:


> And Trump made it clear why he fired Comey:



It's called 'Projection' - and your opinion. There is no proof ... BESIDES, one thing you idiots have not acknowledged is that Trump had every Constitutional Authority to fire Comey....and now that his TREASON has been exposed hopefully he will get more than FIRED. Hopefully he will be sharing a cell with McCabe, Strzok, and Mueller. 



Skylar said:


> Smiling....tiny cuts, Easy. Thousands and thousands of tiny cuts.


'Tiny Cuts'? How about some actual EVIDENCE, snowflake....like the solid evidence that exists against the Witch Hunters?!


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 23, 2018)

I said Comey claimed....testified, claimed - who cares. The IDIOT thinks _'I *HOPE* you can see fit...'_ is the same as 'I *ORDER* you to stop.' Evidently you are just as stupid as Comey.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 23, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> I said Comey claimed....testified, claimed - who cares. The IDIOT thinks _'I *HOPE* you can see fit...'_ is the same as 'I *ORDER* you to stop. Evidently you are just as stupid as Comey.




LMAO! Gotta laugh loud and long at leftards that soiled themselves over Flynn while totally oblivious to the NUMEROUS crimes of the Barrypuppet, Hildebeast, Holder, Lynch, Comey, etc, etc......... It defies imagination.....seriously.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 23, 2018)

I guess if I told snowflakes I hope they jump off a cliff they would take that as me ORDERING them to...


----------



## Skylar (Jan 23, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > And Trump made it clear why he fired Comey:
> ...



Its called reading what Trump actually said:



> “When I decided to just do it I said to myself, I said, ‘You know, this Russia thing with Trump and Russia is a made-up story.’”
> 
> Trump says he was considering 'this Russia thing' when he fired Comey - CNNPolitics



Its trump that connected his decision to fire Comey to the 'Russia Thing'. Stupidly.

And we have 2 guilty pleas from Trump team members who admit to lying about contacts between the Trump Team....and the Russians. Hell, even the Attorney General had to recuse himself from the investigation after being caught lying about contacts with the Russians.

Twice.

*For crying out loud, even Bannon called the contacts between the Trump Team and the Russians to be 'treasonous'.
*
But keep your eyes screwed shut and just keep pretending that nothing is happening. Just don't surprised that after 4 indictments and 2 guilty pleas your claims of 'witch hunt' are met with ringing laughter.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 23, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > I said Comey claimed....testified, claimed - who cares. The IDIOT thinks _'I *HOPE* you can see fit...'_ is the same as 'I *ORDER* you to stop. Evidently you are just as stupid as Comey.
> ...



I'm referring to *actual* crimes, Dale. Not whatever batshit you want to make up.

And the crimes in the Trump team are undeniable. Its also beyond debate that these crimes are immediately related to Russia. Yet despite 4 indictments and 2 guilty pleas conservatives are getting increasingly desperate, pleading for the investigation to end.

Smiling.....nope. Mueller is just getting started.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 23, 2018)

Well if Bannon said it it has to be true right snowflake?

Bwuhahahaha


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 23, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Mueller is just getting started.


You mean after a year of multiple investigations he's finally going to provide evidence that a crime was committed warranting his Witch Hunt?

About damn time...


----------



## Skylar (Jan 23, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Well if Bannon said it it has to be true right snowflake?
> 
> Bwuhahahaha



EVEN Bannon said the actions of the Trump Team were treasonous. And agreed to cooperate with the Mueller investigation. That there are crimes within the Trump Team is beyond debate. As is the fact that these crimes are immediately related to Russia.

But keep rocking back and forth, telling yourself that everything is fine and that nothing bad could possibly happen.

Smiling.....Mueller is just getting started.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 23, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Mueller is just getting started.
> ...



Its barely 6 months old. And in those 6 months he's gotten 4 indictments and 2 guilty pleas with only ONE investigation. Republicans and their Benghazi fiasco had 8 separate investigations over 4 years and found jack shit.

You can start to complain when Mueller gets to say, year 3. In the mean time....we have the mountains of evidence of crimes, lies, cover ups and obstruction.

4 indictments, 2 guilty pleas

Flynn admitting *under oath* that he lied to the FBI *about Trump Team contacts with Russia,*

Flynn admitting he lied about how *ordered him to make those contacts with Russia*

Papadopoulos admitting to lying to the FBI* about Trump Team contacts with Russia*

Papadopoulos's fiancée on record as saying that Papadopoulos did everything under direction from the campaign* including make contacts with Russia *

Trump admitting via twitter he knew of Flynn's criminal lies to the FBI *about Trump Team contact with Russia before firing Comey *

Trump admitting that he fired Comey because of the* investigation into Russia*

Comey testifying that Trump ordered him to end his investigation into Flynn lying *about contacts with Russia.*

Trump's White House counsel instructing Bannon *in real time* not to cooperate with the House intel *investigation into Russia.*

The House Intel committee subpoenaing Bannon to answer the questions Trump's Counsel instructed Bannon not to answer regarding *Trump Team contact with Russia.*

*With Bannon admitting that contacts between Russians and Trump team members was 'treasonous'.*


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2018)

Skylar said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > While Democrats' / the FBI'S / the DOJ's / the Obama administration's TREASON needs to be fully exposed...
> ...


Well one thing is for certain... GOP politicians know their audience.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 23, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Only in your own warped liberal mind...The Russians won Trump the election?..those contacts were trivial....the Clintons made millions off of the Russians but that doesnt bother you...Fake outrage....You people are pathetic


----------



## Jroc (Jan 23, 2018)

Skylar said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Process crimes...you hang your hat on that?...please


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2018)

MindWars said:


> 'SH*T IS ABOUT TO HIT THE FAN': Ex-Secret Service Agent Warns 'Devastating' FISA Memo Set To 'Expose' Obama
> *The House Intel panel’s passage of New York Republican Rep. Peter King’s motion to release the FISA abuse memo to fellow House members has rocked Washington, D.C.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Some are saying it will be the end of Muller


Who said that? I want names.


----------



## badger2 (Mar 4, 2018)

We mentioned this on other threads a month ago: Steele links to Clinton. duh.


----------



## xyz (Mar 4, 2018)

So much sh*t has hit the fan @infowars that it probably looks like this inside:


----------



## centerleftFL (Mar 4, 2018)

MindWars said:


> 'SH*T IS ABOUT TO HIT THE FAN': Ex-Secret Service Agent Warns 'Devastating' FISA Memo Set To 'Expose' Obama
> *The House Intel panel’s passage of New York Republican Rep. Peter King’s motion to release the FISA abuse memo to fellow House members has rocked Washington, D.C.
> 
> 
> ...


INFOWARS?  

I'm NEW to board?  Your allowed to post from shit-sites like that?  Breitbart?  Seriously.  What are the standards here?


----------



## MindWars (Mar 4, 2018)

centerleftFL said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > 'SH*T IS ABOUT TO HIT THE FAN': Ex-Secret Service Agent Warns 'Devastating' FISA Memo Set To 'Expose' Obama
> ...



You don't even want to jump on my ass about infowars because by the time your done, you will look like the bigggessssst idiot left on the board.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 4, 2018)

centerleftFL said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > 'SH*T IS ABOUT TO HIT THE FAN': Ex-Secret Service Agent Warns 'Devastating' FISA Memo Set To 'Expose' Obama
> ...



And to help you realize you already made yourself look like an idiot by using Infowars....
THIS ARTICLE POSTED ISN'T EVEN BY INFOWARS ASSHAT


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 5, 2018)

Faun said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > 'SH*T IS ABOUT TO HIT THE FAN': Ex-Secret Service Agent Warns 'Devastating' FISA Memo Set To 'Expose' Obama
> ...


Fauny being wrong again....there will be a special prosecutor to investigate the FISA warrants after all...I bet the Obama's are even getting nervous at this news....The FISA memos are waking DC up...they now know the people are wise to what Obama did with the help of his weaponized FBI and DOJ...Trey now insisting on a special prosecutor to dig into the corrupt FBI....Comey hires the attorney he leaked to in order for him to claim lawyer client privilege but as usual Comey the clown is a bit short on legal knowledge....He can't claim Lawyer client privlege in this case...BUUUUUAAAAAAhahahahaha what an idiot Comey the clown is...Now do you see how dumb your meme is girly?


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 5, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Some are saying it will be the end of Muller
> ...




It only amounts to anything when the GOP are involved---- they don't have a Justice Department filled with their own personal sycophants.  You can expose Obama butt naked as has already been done with Hillary numerous times (sorry for that mental image) and it will never go anywhere because the justice system is corrupt and Democrats walk free (unless they just purely don't like you, like Tony Weiner).


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Oh? Let’s see your link about a special prosecutor being assigned to this...?


----------



## idb (Mar 5, 2018)

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That'll be the same special prosecutor investigating Hillary...as promised.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 5, 2018)

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Lets see- 6 weeks now since the promise of shit hitting the fan- but like all of Mindwars Konspiracy Kookiness- this too has failed to pass.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 6, 2018)

MindWars said:


> centerleftFL said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Infowars is the most despicable fake conspiracy media ever created.

Infowars should not be allowed using this site to spread your conspiracy propaganda. I believe you are being paid by Jones.


----------



## xyz (Mar 8, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Infowars is the most despicable fake conspiracy media ever created.
> 
> Infowars should not be allowed using this site to spread your conspiracy propaganda. I believe you are being paid by Jones.


Paid by him or is him.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 8, 2018)

This Special Counsel?    Does he have a name yet?


----------

